# The official Portal 2 thread!



## qubit (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it's gonna be a big hit, so post all you Portal 2 stuff here!  In fact, I haven't seen a bad Valve game yet.

I've now seen all 14 promotional videos and I think the humour is simply awesome. Can't wait to play!

Click the pic to view them:





_*UNCLE KREIJ ASKS THAT WE PLEASE DO NOT POST SPOILERS!*_



Kreij said:


> When this game hits the streets, please do not post any spoilers in this thread for at least 72 hours (that's 3 days for the math challenged) as there are many people who read these posts, or have to read the posts (LIKE ME !!!), and do not want the game ruined.
> 
> Please do not even put things in spoiler tags as I have to read those to as part of my mod job.
> 
> Thanks guys. If you can hold back your need to comment on the game for 3 days, I'll give something away in this thread. Deal?


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 14, 2011)

"introducing panels; the planks of tomorrow"


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 14, 2011)

Btw if any of you have pre-ordered the game off of Steam, they are allowing us to start pre-load the game now. Woopie!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh yes, it will be even more amazing than the first by far. I just saw a TV ad for it while watching MythBusters. There's no doubt I'd enjoy it, but I'm waiting for it to go on sale. With both L4D games I made the mistake of paying full price, when they're available for at least $20 off 3-4 months later.


----------



## qubit (Apr 14, 2011)

Check the price on Amazon everyone. It's actually a couple of pounds cheaper in the UK and you get the box!


----------



## Over_Lord (Apr 14, 2011)

I buy it here (India) for Rs. 622, aka 622/45 $ = 13.82$ original copy..

haha


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 14, 2011)

cant wait for the game!! when is it coming out? i havent played portal 1 but i will play part 2


----------



## Wyverex (Apr 14, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> cant wait for the game!! when is it coming out? i havent played portal 1 but i will play part 2


Portal 2 is coming out in 5 days (on 19th)

If you preorder Portal 2 you'll also get:
free Portal 1 (and you really should play it  )
10% discount
you can pre-load Portal 2 so you can start playing as soon as it is released


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 14, 2011)

I would advise buying the PS3 version because it comes with a FREE VERSION FOR STEAM.

Two for the price of one!


----------



## qubit (Apr 14, 2011)

*Aperture Science in the news!*



> Aperture Science is the mysterious corporation behind the Portal Project in the alternate history of the Half-Life video games, which include the Portal series, the second of which is being released soon. The player doesn’t learn much about Aperture in the game itself, but a lot of cryptic information has been released since, especially as part of the announcement of Portal 2.
> 
> According to these hints, Aperture Science was founded in 1953 by Cave Johnson, a shower curtain designer and manufacturer.
> 
> ...



Read the rest at TG Daily


----------



## Wyverex (Apr 14, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I would advise buying the PS3 version because it comes with a FREE VERSION FOR STEAM.
> 
> Two for the price of one!


Make that three for the price of one (Steam version = both PC and Mac) 

Still, quite pointless if you don't own a PS3


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 14, 2011)

Why not just sell it lol

Buy ps3 version

use steam version

sell ps3 copy in a private sale for 5 bucks less perfect condition quality

profit, well, almost lol.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 14, 2011)

I pre-downloaded it here at work. Download was ~10GB.
Good think I pulled it at work, that's more than my monthly satellite allotment at home.


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 14, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I pre-downloaded it here at work. Download was ~10GB.
> Good think I pulled it at work, that's more than my monthly satellite allotment at home.



I guess since some people complained about the length of the first one they had to do it BIG for this one! Add to that the fact that this is the most recent Source engine game so they had to make it look like it was built with recent technology  Nah j/k the Source engine has a bit left in it I think.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 14, 2011)

So any bran new version of Portal 2 on the PS3 at any retail contains a free steam copy?

WOW


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the gigantic Portal 2 ads that take up half the side of a bus here. Yay Valve! 

Not surprisingly, they can afford such campaigns these days


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 14, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Why not just sell it lol
> 
> Buy ps3 version
> 
> ...



Sweet! If I can get a 10% off at Target coupon I may do just that. Pay $57 or so for the game, sell the PS3 version for $35, end up paying only $22 for the PC version.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 14, 2011)

Only downside is no pre-load and you have to go outside to get the game 

Well my internet is pretty fast anyways.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 14, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> I guess since some people complained about the length of the first one they had to do it BIG for this one! Add to that the fact that this is the most recent Source engine game so they had to make it look like it was built with recent technology  Nah j/k the Source engine has a bit left in it I think.



Looks like the game, the assemblies (DLLs) and some other files use up about 400MB.
The other 9.6GB is game assets (models, textures, audio, etc.)

I have the feeling this game is going to be great.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 14, 2011)

So whose getting it directly off steam first?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 14, 2011)

My pre-order is on Steam.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking at Gamestops Portal 2 they make no mention of it containing a PC steam version or key.

I think I'm going to just pre-order off steam. I do own a PS3 and it sounds tempting but I can't be certain I'll get it for PC.

EDIT just saw this 

PS3 version includes free access to PC and Mac versions via Steam (digital distribution)
PS3 version will support cross-platform play with PC/Mac users

Sweet! Think I'll get it for Ps3 after all!


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 14, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I pre-downloaded it here at work. Download was ~10GB.



Wow you're right.. I just noticed. 
When I pre-loaded the game it only took around a half hour. Thought the game was only like 3Gb. I guess the Steam servers were at an all time high when I was downloading. 
I rarely see Steam downloads go up to my max down speed.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 14, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> PS3 version includes free access to PC and Mac versions via Steam (digital distribution)
> PS3 version will support cross-platform play with PC/Mac users



I'm gonna buy it for PS3, get the key and resell it.  Free Portal 2!


----------



## Kreij (Apr 14, 2011)

I downloaded it at work and copied the steamapps/common/Portal2 folder to my computer here at home. Steam does not see it and there is no "Properties" menu item for it yet so I can not tell Steam it's pre-loaded here at home yet.

Once it is released I'm assuming it will be like all the other games and I will be able to tell Steam to verify the game cache and all will be well.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 14, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I downloaded it at work and copied the steamapps/common/Portal2 folder to my computer here at home. Steam does not see it and there is no "Properties" menu item for it yet so I can not tell Steam it's pre-loaded here at home yet.
> 
> Once it is released I'm assuming it will be like all the other games and I will be able to tell Steam to verify the game cache and all will be well.



I would assume so.  It almost always works, and the few times it didn't they were online games with more complicated drm, never a valve title.

I'm waiting and am just going to pick up the PS3 version @ gamestop.  from reading, it will sync saves, play online pc/ps3, and give you the free copy.  it's been hard not to pre the pc version, but i just hafta wait


----------



## qubit (Apr 14, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I downloaded it at work and copied the steamapps/common/Portal2 folder to my computer here at home. Steam does not see it and there is no "Properties" menu item for it yet so I can not tell Steam it's pre-loaded here at home yet.
> 
> Once it is released I'm assuming it will be like all the other games and I will be able to tell Steam to verify the game cache and all will be well.



Try deleting clientregistry.blob in the Steam folder while Steam isn't running and then restart it. This fixes an awful lot of problems!


----------



## Kreij (Apr 14, 2011)

digibucc said:


> I would assume so.  It almost always works, and the few times it didn't they were online games with more complicated drm, never a valve title.
> 
> I'm waiting and am just going to pick up the PS3 version @ gamestop.  from reading, it will sync saves, play online pc/ps3, and give you the free copy.  it's been hard not to pre the pc version, but i just hafta wait



Pre-order the PC version from Steam.
Buy the PS3 version from GS.
When the game sells out scalp the PS3 version on e-bay for twice what you paid for it.
Sell the extra Steam version for Pre-order price.
Rebuy the PS3 version for yourself when available.
You just got got paid the price of the PS3 version to play the game.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 15, 2011)

Stop, you can't re sell the PS3 version. I heard that it links your steam account and PS3 account somehow upon activating on steam. I didn't know, so don't go buying the PS3 version unless you want both the PS3/steam version.. I don't think you can re sell it, even privately.

I just had that idea, but realistically they had to have thought of that scenario so it would make sense that there is some protection against re-sale.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 15, 2011)

I was just kidding, MLG.
If people want to try to "play" the system they are on their own.

I just want it to be released so I can play already. 

@Qubit : Deleting the blob file didn't do squat for seeing the pre-load.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, okay haha. I didn't want to be responsible for upsetting anybody xD

I love how the CO-OP is cross platform!  My GF doesn't have a computer so the PS3 version will be the perfect choice for me. We'll be able to play co-op


----------



## Kreij (Apr 15, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Oh, okay haha. I didn't want to be responsible for upsetting anybody xD



Don't worry no one gets upset here on TPU ... ever.  



> I love how the CO-OP is cross platform!  My GF doesn't have a computer so the PS3 version will be the perfect choice for me. We'll be able to play co-op



I can think of more interesting things for you and your GF to do, but we are trying to keep this a safe-for-work and family friendly forum, so I'll just say that you should have a lot of fun playing co-op.  lol

Snide remarks aside, the co-op does look like a ton of fun, and the new physics stuff (like the gels) should make for lots of laughs.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 15, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm gonna buy it for PS3, get the key and resell it.  Free Portal 2!



There is no Key. 

You will be aloud to sync your Steam account with your PSN only once and be able to receive the game that way. 

So Jailbreakers beware! I was going to do this but I don't have PSN access yet (Custom Firmware) so I'll just pre-load it on PC once my check goes through.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 15, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> So Jailbreakers beware!



What ?!?!?!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 15, 2011)

What lol?


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have it preordered on Steam and i can't wait!!


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 15, 2011)

Kreij said:


> What ?!?!?!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110414/Huge_Manatee.jpg



Hahahaha I love that picture.


----------



## tianhui (Apr 15, 2011)

Have it pre-ordered on steam. Also have a portal 2 poster with all the signatures of the portal 2 team


----------



## digibucc (Apr 15, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> unless you want both the PS3/steam version.



i do   then i can play it when i'm lazy,but also have the pc version as i can't NOT have the pc version - and it syncs save games to steam cloud they say


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm playing Mortal Kombat atm.  But when I'm finished I will start on Portal 2.  Should be great


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 15, 2011)

Whats this for exactly?

http://www.aperturescience.com/a/b/c/d/g/h/abcdgh/

40 min left :/


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 15, 2011)

yes, to those wanting to scalp the ps3 version and keep the steam version, you are out of luck. the whole reason you get both is because valve is bringing steam to ps3, so it will be linked to your account.


I am thoroughly looking forward to the co-op in this, and also to see what modders do with it. 
it would be interesting to see 4 man co-op with custom stages.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 15, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> yes, to those wanting to scalp the ps3 version and keep the steam version, you are out of luck. the whole reason you get both is because valve is bringing steam to ps3, so it will be linked to your account.
> 
> 
> I am thoroughly looking forward to the co-op in this, and also to see what modders do with it.
> it would be interesting to see 4 man co-op with custom stages.


the only person (afaik) who mentioned that was joking ... 

still i'm sure someone, somewhere has that idea   how they would think Valve is that stupid IDK... but i surely want both copies   i'm really looking forward to steam on ps3 as well...


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.aperturescience.com/glados@home/


Play indie games,

release portal 2.

gogo


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome! Launched Audio Surft picked a song and gLaDOS came up! Saying what a weak song I chose, and gave me a real song to play! Going to start now In game as we speak ! KOOL!

Also my Space Ship is now a protal gun and I have a portal inteface! WHat the ! Do all the Indie games have this?


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 15, 2011)

Most of them on the list of the Potato Sack, yes. I believe so.

Potato easter eggs in a lot of them.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 15, 2011)

On sale for $35 from Best Buy.  I assume you will be able to register it on Steam...


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 15, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> On sale for $35 from Best Buy.  I assume you will be able to register it on Steam...



meh, would rather pay 5 bucks more and get a pre-load. (and possible early release)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 15, 2011)

So I don't get how this works. 

For the early release. What exactly are we trying to do. Reach a certain amount of players playing Indie Games or reach an accumulated amount of time? 

Or something else?


----------



## human_error (Apr 15, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> So I don't get how this works.
> 
> For the early release. What exactly are we trying to do. Reach a certain amount of players playing Indie Games or reach an accumulated amount of time?
> 
> Or something else?



we're not sure yet - there are conflicting theories that it is either:


number of simultanious players (unlikely)
number of potatoes found in games
total accumulated time played

If it isn't the number of potatoes earned people are suggesting that the time you spend in game (or the concurrent players count, whichever is being tracked) is multiplied by the number of potatoes an individual has accumulated.

We'll find out soon enough as there's a massive push to fill the bar for the wonderful end of the world.

Get more up-to-date info here: http://webchat.gamesurge.net/?channels=valvearg2


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 15, 2011)

https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1vPutCkoZKA9XL5ZjSuNXfX8NfoeHW3xcrv7DgalKUfE

My Friend says


 yeah, as far as people can tell, the more people play these games, the faster the release
and the more potatoes you have, the more your playing count
and once every bar is filled, suppossedly, we get a release


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 15, 2011)

Is it sort of like a Folding@Home type thing? By which I mean do you need to keep the game client running


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 15, 2011)

Even with max users playing someone calculated it would take 3.8 days to complete the task and get an "early release". 

Its a great strategy by Valve to get people to buy the games/reason to play em.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 15, 2011)

lol so it's basically just a money trap?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 15, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> lol so it's basically just a money trap?



I'd say so. While it is possible to get it early they aren't lying about that. It would just take an extreme amount of effort and time from Us to get it early.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 15, 2011)

If it greatly increased sales of the Potato Sack, that would be really good for the indie developers.
I'm okay with that.


----------



## erocker (Apr 15, 2011)

They release it early yet?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 15, 2011)

Nah .. still 91.5 hours to go.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

Portal 2 is great   Stephen Merchant voice acting as a droid is brilliant.  The game is VERY funny, just like the first one.  Saying things like "up ahead could be instant death, but heres some instrumental jazz!" (then jazz plays over the speakers)


----------



## digibucc (Apr 15, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Portal 2 is great   Stephen Merchant voice acting as a droid is brilliant.  The game is VERY funny, just like the first one.  Saying things like "up ahead could be instant death, but heres some instrumental jazz!" (then jazz plays over the speakers)



thanks for that, your posts telling us all how great a game is before any of us can play it are always appreciated


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 15, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Portal 2 is great   Stephen Merchant voice acting as a droid is brilliant.  The game is VERY funny, just like the first one.  Saying things like "up ahead could be instant death, but heres some instrumental jazz!" (then jazz plays over the speakers)



Can you sync it with your Steam account? How does that work exactly? Did you get Steamworks working? Or you on Xbox?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

digibucc said:


> thanks for that, your posts telling us all how great a game is before any of us can play it are always appreciated



LOL, sorry dude.  It's really good and I had to say something 



AphexDreamer said:


> Can you sync it with your Steam account? How does that work exactly? Did you get Steamworks working? Or you on Xbox?



I'm running the 360 version, not PC  I picked it up early


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 15, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, sorry dude.  It's really good and I had to say something
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running the 360 version, not PC  I picked it up early



I wonder if "early" Pick ups of the PS3 Version could give one infinite PC steam copies?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 15, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, sorry dude.  It's really good and I had to say something



no sorries, just joshin  i'd do the same i believe ...



AphexDreamer said:


> I wonder if "early" Pick ups of the PS3 Version could give one infinite PC steam copies?



how would they do that? you get the pc copy by linking the game to your steam account.  it either wouldn't link yet, or it would and you'd get one copy.  i don't see where infinite could come from?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

Test results in: you're a horrible person!  That's what it says, a horrible person.  We weren't even testing for that!

LMFAO!!


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 15, 2011)

"You monster" 
Gotta love GLaDOS.


----------



## ktr (Apr 15, 2011)

http://hasportal2launchedyet.com/


----------



## human_error (Apr 16, 2011)

well everyone halping with the ARG effort to unlock portal 2 early is a little disheartened as we completed the bar for the wonderful end of the world and we only brought the time forward 50 minutes :/

Current theories are that it may multiply as we get a second complete, then a third so it goes 50 mins>1hr 40> 2hr 30 etc OR that each game has a different time based on how easy it was to fill the bar - we have been targetting the easier to fill bars until we can find out how it works.

Either way portal 2 aint coming for a little while.

The other option of course is that Valve is a massive troll (TMM in proportion) and will only cut 50 mins per game, so if we put in a ton of effort we'd only get it like 12 hours early 

On a positive note I've been focused so hard on getting the damned potatoes in the games and playing ones we've decided to focus on that I'm not noticing the time I am spending without portal 2 in hand.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm glad to see the community is actually focusing on certain games, however I don't really care to actually buy the magical potato sack, as I cannot afford.  I played Killing Floor and got the potato though, would play the others if I could!  Portal 2 is preloaded so I'm set till the 19th, or 18th or whenever.

EDIT:  Nvm I caved and bought the sack.


----------



## ktr (Apr 16, 2011)

human_error said:


> well everyone halping with the ARG effort to unlock portal 2 early is a little disheartened as we completed the bar for the wonderful end of the world and we only brought the time forward 50 minutes :/
> 
> Current theories are that it may multiply as we get a second complete, then a third so it goes 50 mins>1hr 40> 2hr 30 etc OR that each game has a different time based on how easy it was to fill the bar - we have been targetting the easier to fill bars until we can find out how it works.
> 
> ...



50 minutes? Try (atm) 13 hours ahead. 

http://www.gamingmasters.co.uk/portal/

My guess is a mid to late Sunday.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 16, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm glad to see the community is actually focusing on certain games, however I don't really care to actually buy the magical potato sack, as I cannot afford.  I played Killing Floor and got the potato though, would play the others if I could!  Portal 2 is preloaded so I'm set till the 19th, or 18th or whenever.
> 
> EDIT:  Nvm I caved and bought the sack.



Wow lol. I can't believe it, this tactic actually works! Almost everyone I know has gone out and bought it. Me personally, I already own the games from the Potato sack I want to play. So i'm not buying it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 16, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Wow lol. I can't believe it, this tactic actually works! Almost everyone I know has gone out and bought it. Me personally, I already own the games from the Potato sack I want to play. So i'm not buying it.



I mean the games are good, and I was on the edge when I saw the sack and I was like, can I afford or should I get more parts for my Colt 604...  Well I think Valve decided for me.  Also, I don't expect this to ever release early knowing Valve, but at least I get to talk shit about how I helped.


BTW:  

Everyone better be playing 1... 2... 3... Kick It!  That is the target currently.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 16, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I mean the games are good, and I was on the edge when I saw the sack and I was like, can I afford or should I get more parts for my Colt 604...  Well I think Valve decided for me.  Also, I don't expect this to ever release early knowing Valve, but at least I get to talk shit about how I helped.
> 
> 
> BTW:
> ...



Well I caved in and bough it. 

I just realized... Glados@home (Reference to Folding@Home).


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 16, 2011)

My games folder is getting big...  Really big.  I don't even have that many games.  







EDIT:  

My goal tomorrow is to get all 36.


----------



## Akrian (Apr 16, 2011)

Pre-ordered on amazon for 34.99 0_0, just half and hour ago.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll probably buy Cogs today and Gratuitious Space Battles campaign part as i already have all the other addons. Too bad Cogs require SM3.0 so i won't be able to play it on my netbook argh.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Apr 16, 2011)

Let's go go go ! http://www.aperturescience.com/glados@home/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 16, 2011)

This game is a masterpiece


----------



## human_error (Apr 16, 2011)

ktr said:


> 50 minutes? Try (atm) 13 hours ahead.
> 
> http://www.gamingmasters.co.uk/portal/
> 
> My guess is a mid to late Sunday.



That's an estimation based on our progress - it will not be right as we don't know the effect of 2 complete games, nor any other parts of the equation (the speed we completed jumped as we hit 200,000 potatoes).

If you look on http://www.aperturescience.com/glados@home/?o=342 then in the glados textual output box it lists the original release time, which is only 50 mins after the current one.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 17, 2011)

On my way to 36...


----------



## Kreij (Apr 17, 2011)

When this game hits the streets, please do not post any spoilers in this thread for at least 72 hours (that's 3 days for the math challenged) as there are many people who read these posts, or have to read the posts (LIKE ME !!!), and do not want the game ruined.

Please do not even put things in spoiler tags as I have to read those to as part of my mod job.

Thanks guys. If you can hold back your need to comment on the game for 3 days, I'll give something away in this thread. Deal?


----------



## human_error (Apr 17, 2011)

Kreij said:


> When this game hits the streets, please do not post any spoilers in this thread for at least 72 hours (that's 3 days for the math challenged) as there are many people who read these posts, or have to read the posts (LIKE ME !!!), and do not want the game ruined.
> 
> Please do not even put things in spoiler tags as I have to read those to as part of my mod job.
> 
> Thanks guys. If you can hold back your need to comment on the game for 3 days, I'll give something away in this thread. Deal?



Ouch - sucks having to read stuff in spoiler tags (I guess it makes sense that you have to though). If I don't spoil it for you do I get a custom title? 



Spoiler



Portal 2 ends where you see GLaDOS is running on <censored>


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey. I hope it's ok with everyone that I post my commentary vids in this thread from my Youtube channel. 

And yes, Kreij.. I'll wait 72 hours.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 17, 2011)

I can't give you, or anyone, a custom title human_error.
But I can give stuff away 

Thanks, Bond 

I have to work and won't get a whole lot of time to play in the first 24-48 hours after release.
I won't/can't infract you as there are no rules about spoilers in threads. But I have to read them to verify content is appropriate.
I've been waiting for this game since P1 came out. Hate to have it spoiled before I get to even start it up.
I'm just asking as a personal favor from my TPU brothers (and sisters) and fellow gamers, and also for everyone else who spends more time working than playing.


----------



## human_error (Apr 17, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I can't give you, or anyone, a custom title human_error.
> But I can give stuff away



Aww rubbish 

I'll avoid posting spoilers for 72 hours - is it 72 hours from now, or 72 hours from portal 2 being unlocked though?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 17, 2011)

Already the backseat lawyer lol.
72 hours from unlock/release.

In all honesty gents, I can't stop you from posting anything as long as it follows the TPU guidelines.
I can ask Mussels or Rhino to check the thread if I don't want to see it. No Problem at all.
I just thought I would make a little contest to add to the P2 release.
Your call.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 17, 2011)

Kreij said:


> In all honesty gents, I can't stop you from posting anything as long as it follows the TPU guidelines.
> I can ask Mussels or Rhino to check the thread if I don't want to see it. No Problem at all.
> I just thought I would make a little contest to add to the P2 release.
> Your call.



Well the first day of release I will have a few first impression vids up on my channel. I recommend you not visiting my channel then. xD


----------



## qubit (Apr 17, 2011)

Kreij said:


> When this game hits the streets, please do not post any spoilers in this thread for at least 72 hours (that's 3 days for the math challenged) as there are many people who read these posts, or have to read the posts (LIKE ME !!!), and do not want the game ruined.
> 
> Please do not even put things in spoiler tags as I have to read those to as part of my mod job.
> 
> Thanks guys. If you can hold back your need to comment on the game for 3 days, I'll give something away in this thread. Deal?



Right on!  I've edited my OP to quote you.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 17, 2011)

Done. 






Took me ~10 hours to get all the potatoes.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am very confused right now... I see I can buy Portal 2 at Bestbuy for only $35! If i do this do i get a dvd and key?( so i can link it to my Steam account?) if so then i think i will do this to save money as i won't be able to play till the next weekend.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Already the backseat lawyer lol.
> 72 hours from unlock/release.
> 
> In all honesty gents, I can't stop you from posting anything as long as it follows the TPU guidelines.
> ...



except that i dont want to see it either.


how about infractions for spoilers without spoiler tags? XD



Delta6326 said:


> I am very confused right now... I see I can buy Portal 2 at Bestbuy for only $35! If i do this do i get a dvd and key?( so i can link it to my Steam account?) if so then i think i will do this to save money as i won't be able to play till the next weekend.



you get a single use key to add it to your steam account, and a DVD with the launch files so you wont have to download much when it comes out.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 17, 2011)

If anyone needs help post in this thread.  The wiki might be more helpful than me, but I was able to just "divine" how to do half the games / puzzles.  The Ball was the most fun, trust me.  It is like Portal, but with a big ball.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 17, 2011)

hm... Would this work If I buy the PS3 version and create a new psn account on my sisters ps3 and still link it to my steam account, so i can use the pc version and she can use the ps3 version(she does not have internet so we could probably play at same time). the only thing im concerned about that would happen is when ever she happens to connect it to the internet it would try to sync are saves.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> hm... Would this work If I buy the PS3 version and create a new psn account on my sisters ps3 and still link it to my steam account, so i can use the pc version and she can use the ps3 version(she does not have internet so we could probably play at same time). the only thing im concerned about that would happen is when ever she happens to connect it to the internet it would try to sync are saves.



assuming the PS3 version doesnt require you to be online to play it, yes.


remember that this is valve, who pioneered the 'must be online to play' crap. they could have some system set up so you cant be logged into both at the same time (which i find unlikely, tbh - they cant lock your entire steam account down just because a linked game is being played on a PS3)


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh well im pre-ordering from BestBuy (PC) I can't pass up $35 deal and i can pick it up in store after golf.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Apr 17, 2011)

How do you get more of potatos once you buy, are those actually individual sales or what .. i don't get it , i would like to harvest them if one who has no time shares the account with me.


----------



## Mr McC (Apr 17, 2011)

The 19th of April, followed by a question mark, is written on the sign on the wall in the new Portal 2 themed Defence Grid map.


----------



## Muhad (Apr 17, 2011)

Why not have a specific spoolers thread?!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2011)

Muhad said:


> Why not have a specific spoolers thread?!



because no one wants to see any spoolers, at any time. ever.


as for spoilers, we have tags. use them. some of us have to read your posts, and we arent letting any threads go un moderated just for fear of spoilers.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 17, 2011)

Believe it or not I have only just recently finished the first one even though I got it free on Steam a while back. Currently trying the bonus maps and whatever. I REALLY enjoyed it, so unique, clever and funny.

I'm hoping this second one is going to expand on it big time, is it?

(I am yet to play any of the half-life series on PC!!! Guess what I will be doing Easter weekend? And no, it doesn't involve chocolate...)


----------



## Kreij (Apr 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> and we arent letting any threads go un moderated just for fear of spoilers.



No ... but if they think that's the case we may be able to add a few notches to our bansticks.  lol

Post your feelings about the game, gents, just don't spool spoil it for other people.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 17, 2011)

This friend of mine on Facebook owns a rental stores and rented it to himself for free early.

This is what he has had to say about it.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 17, 2011)

heres what i think of this Portal 2 potatoes, they will release the game win we reach 100%, but not early, but im probably way off


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 17, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> heres what i think of this Portal 2 potatoes, they will release the game win we reach 100%, but not early, but im probably way off
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/110417/Capture0135.jpg  [/URL]



here's what I think of the portal 2 potatoes....I don't want stinkin indie games.

lol

I unfortunately have to wait till summer to buy, short on funds now.


----------



## qubit (Apr 17, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Believe it or not I have only just recently finished the first one even though I got it free on Steam a while back. Currently trying the bonus maps and whatever. I REALLY enjoyed it, so unique, clever and funny.
> 
> I'm hoping this second one is going to expand on it big time, is it?
> 
> (I am yet to play any of the half-life series on PC!!! Guess what I will be doing Easter weekend? And no, it doesn't involve chocolate...)



It's funny, but I never did finish the first one, lol. I lost my place in the game (no cloud saves back then) and I never went back to it, but it was very good. I did about two thirds of it.

And yeah, if you haven't played HL2 yet, then you've missed out in life! Let me tell you, I seldom finish a single player game, because of one reason or another. Now, HL2 is a long game and I've finished it not once, not twice, but _three_ times! Yes, it's that awesome.  The two EPs are just as good too, if a bit short.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 17, 2011)

I reeeeeeeeeally want this game and I have a secret piggy bank for when Episode 3 came out so I would be ready it! but now I am saving for an upgrade and can't but any games right now. I really hope they explain how GLaDOS returns or continues from the open ending of the first Portal.




qubit said:


> It's funny, but I never did finish the first one, lol. I lost my place in the game (no cloud saves back then) and I never went back to it, but it was very good. I did about two thirds of it.
> 
> And yeah, *if you haven't played HL2 yet, then you've missed out in life!* Let me tell you, I seldom finish a single player game, because of one reason or another. Now, HL2 is a long game and I've finished it not once, not twice, but _three_ times! Yes, it's that awesome.  The two EPs are just as good too, if a bit short.



"if you haven't played HL2 yet, then you've missed out in life!" 

That is the best line ever There are many people that finished the episodes with even playing the first or second ones. You should really go back and play the first one, I know it has aged a bit (play the source version, it's a little better graphic wise)but that does take away from the awesome gameplay...the ending is the best part!!!


----------



## Wyverex (Apr 17, 2011)

Half-life is a bit off-topic but I'll comment as well.
I tried playing both HL1 and HL2 and quit after less than 30 minutes. Just so friggin boring (*to me*!).
I never liked FPS games in single player and as good a story as those games may have, I just can't force myself to play them.

But, I did spend several years of my life playing Half-life in multiplayer  That was a blast


*puts on anti-flame shield and ducks before HL fans attack*


As for Portal 1 - I loved every second of it's (short) gameplay


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 17, 2011)

They should have some kind of user level editor for the multiplayer co-op. That would be epic!


----------



## qubit (Apr 17, 2011)

Wyverex said:


> I tried playing both HL1 and HL2 and quit after less than 30 minutes. Just so friggin boring (*to me*!).
> I never liked FPS games in single player and as good a story as those games may have, I just can't force myself to play them.



Blasphemy!  Off with his head!


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 17, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> They should have some kind of user level editor for the multiplayer co-op. That would be epic!



I am sure they will, although since this is a new rendition of source, it may not be available on day one.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 17, 2011)

Just found out NO School on Wednesday! here i come portal 2!


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 18, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Just found out NO School on Wednesday! here i come portal 2!



It's supposed to come out on the 19th, Tuesday. lol


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 18, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> It's supposed to come out on the 19th, Tuesday. lol



I know this means when i get it Tuesday I can stay up all night and play with out having to go to class. I'm surprised the school is letting everyone out on 4.20


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 18, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> I know this means when i get it Tuesday I can stay up all night and play with out having to go to class. I'm surprised the school is letting everyone out on 4.20



Where do you live and what school do you go to?


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 18, 2011)

Van Meter, Ia/ Van Meter High School

To stay on topic i have been going back through Portal trying to beat the challenges I almost got 2 portals on challenge 13


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2011)

So the game will be released on the release date. I'm happy I didn't get suckered in to buying some indie game pack... Though I bought a couple that looked good.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> So the game will be released on the release date. I'm happy I didn't get suckered in to buying some indie game pack... Though I bought a couple that looked good.



still, a few hours earlier works for me. ETA for current release is 6:30PM, every hour helps me out.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree, I think it's super cool to be able to release it even an hour early. It's a neat idea.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking at the counter for number of potatoes and its going down really fast.

Why?

Like 
x351,449
x351,425
x351,375

...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 18, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Looking at the counter for number of potatoes and its going down really fast.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



10:50 - Engaging starch-based power cells
11:00 - Reboot safety test protocol initiated...
11:00 - Relaxation chamber locks released...
11:00 - Involuntary hazard mitigation associates have assumed testing positions...
11:00 - Pre-release lethality assessment initiated...


----------



## Kreij (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh NOES !!! GlaDOS is eating all the 'taters.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 18, 2011)

OMG My steam account has been hacked!!

I loged in my email and I have 9 Steam Support Emails saying request to change email address! 8 had been checkd and my previous emails are gone They hacked my email too!

OMG NOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 18, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> OMG My steam account has been hacked!!
> 
> I loged in my email and I have 9 Steam Support Emails saying request to change email address! 8 had been checkd and my previous emails are gone They hacked my email too!
> 
> OMG NOOOOOOO!!!!



Same thing happened to me, and it happened conveniently right after I was VAC banned :shadedshu I'm thinking they got in, hacked to high hell, got me VAC banned and then used the account all they liked because I was extremely pissed at Valve and stopped playing anything on Steam for 1.5 years. Keep in mind I had that account since the CounterStrike 1.5 days. 

Skoot to 3 months ago and my friend gifted me TF2 because he knew how much I played on my old account pre-banning. I make a new account and find my Orange Box serial number. I very calmly wrote a support ticket with an attached picture of my serial number and they fixed it within a few hours. I got my old (apparently) partially VAC banned account back and I have a new account that's free and clear. My old account is VAC banned from TF2, all of Half Life 2 online playing but NOT from L4D, CounterStrike (original), Team Fortress Classic, or Killing Floor.

Short version: Make a support ticket with a pic of your serial attached and you should be ok.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 19, 2011)

Pre ordered the PS3 version tonight at Gamestop.. will be at the mall at 10 AM to pick er' up. 

Win.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 19, 2011)

It will be released tomorrow. I have to work, so I won't get a chance to play tomorrow.
So ... I took the rest of the week off 
(Mrs. Kreij is gonna kill me if I don't get anything done around the house too.)


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well i just found out that my Portal 2 pre-order was supposed to include a $10 gift card and my order does not have it if they don't give me one tomorrow there will be heck to pay. And i sent a email to BB.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

oh hell yeah, thanks potater dudes!


its being released another 3 hours early, so ~4PM here. woooo!

and yeah the potatos are vanishing at a rapid rate...


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 19, 2011)

It should be released later tonight (in the U.S.) but i have to go to sleep to get up for work tomorrow, but i should have some time to play it a bit before i go to work.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

according to the timer, 4 and a half hours til release.


----------



## bear jesus (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm watching that page count down on one of my screens


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> I'm watching that page count down on one of my screens



dedicated monitor here too XD


----------



## bear jesus (Apr 19, 2011)

you have to love multiple screen setups, I have a tv show playing on the left, browser and chat in the middle and portal's count down on the right. 

These 4 hours are going to need a lot of distractions to help them pass relatively faster.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> dedicated monitor here too XD



Lol, same here.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 19, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> These 4 hours are going to need a lot of distractions to help them pass relatively faster.



do what i have been doing going back through portal and doing the challenges


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

timer now says 3 hours... waiting eagerly


----------



## bear jesus (Apr 19, 2011)

Umm 1 hour 10 min for me an this is posted 17 min after you said 3 hours?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

it just dropped down less than 2 minutes ago, i watched the minutes just fade away as killing floor and super meat boy finished


----------



## bear jesus (Apr 19, 2011)

awesome, so close...... so close to the steam servers being ambushed and no one being able to launch


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> awesome, so close...... so close to the steam servers being ambushed and no one being able to launch



thats what preloading is all about 


1 hour to go, and 2 games not far off completion... i wonder if people will actually finish the whole lot.


----------



## bear jesus (Apr 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> thats what preloading is all about



But if the servers are to busy to authenticate it then come the delays, so many games i have tried to play with a group of friends on launch day someone always has trouble getting it to launch due to how busy the servers are.... I admit they get there in the end but still


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> But if the servers are to busy to authenticate it then come the delays, so many games i have tried to play with a group of friends on launch day someone always has trouble getting it to launch due to how busy the servers are.... I admit they get there in the end but still



i'll let you know how i go in..... 39 minutes


----------



## bear jesus (Apr 19, 2011)

I will be trying to launch then as well, although then have to wait for it to decrypt its self.... times like these i wish i had something like an i7 and SSD raid


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> I will be trying to launch then as well, although then have to wait for it to decrypt its self.... times like these i wish i had something like an i7 and SSD raid



i got a 6 core and raid 0, so i'm halfway there


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 19, 2011)

LUCKY YALL! I've been waiting since Portal 1 for portal 2 and my account gets Hacked the Day Before it gets released! 

FUCKING A !


----------



## bear jesus (Apr 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i got a 6 core and raid 0, so i'm halfway there



My quad is at stock speed and my raid array is getting rather full and messy so losing speed fast now 



AphexDreamer said:


> LUCKY YALL! I've been waiting since Portal 1 for portal 2 and my account gets Hacked the Day Before it gets released!
> 
> FUCKING A !



 That sucks so bad.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> LUCKY YALL! I've been waiting since Portal 1 for portal 2 and my account gets Hacked the Day Before it gets released!
> 
> FUCKING A !



pro tip: setup a Gmail account, use a strong password and set the recovery stuff to SMS your phone and a secondary new email account (not Gmail, i used yahoo)


i've never had mine even attempted to be hacked, let alone a succesful attempt. never link stuff like steam to an email address that is exposed to the public, such as hotmail tied into your MSN accounts...



28 minutes!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> pro tip: setup a Gmail account, use a strong password and set the recovery stuff to SMS your phone and a secondary new email account (not Gmail, i used yahoo)
> 
> 
> i've never had mine even attempted to be hacked, let alone a succesful attempt. never link stuff like steam to an email address that is exposed to the public, such as hotmail tied into your MSN accounts...
> ...



Well noted. I have now done this. Waiting for Steam Support to get to my ticket.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2011)

Less than 15 minutes to unlock!!! PLEASE CONFIRM!!!


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 19, 2011)

Mine just started decrypting in Steam!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

1:50 left now


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2011)

Mine as well, unlock in few seconds...if the timer woudl move off of 5 seconds...it's stuck now.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm so... ... Happy.. for yall right now.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 19, 2011)

Stuck at 32% D:


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

30 seconds apparently, bang on 2:30pm here.


decrypting now

edit to piss off danibus: 43% and climbing rapidly


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2011)

Dannibus is playing...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

so, who wants to coop with me?


just because its out doesnt mean you can ignore me now, ya bitches.


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 19, 2011)

I would like to first gotta activate portal on my ps3 to play it on my pc!


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2011)

Sweet, Steam is completely overloaded at the moment. I can't play.


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 19, 2011)

Im at 8% downloading at 1.8MB/s


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 19, 2011)

Initial verdict:  Fantastic.  Have fun with it!  I have to go to bed, but I'll be playing for sure tomorrow!


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 19, 2011)

You are all lucky bastards _Have fun!_


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmmm? I guess for erocker...the cake is a lie?


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 19, 2011)

88%! closer to playing it cant wait!

Edit: I have been playing for a straight hour this game is awesome!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

me and caboose just did 3 of the coop... areas. 4th unlocked, finishing it tomorrow.


----------



## ctrain (Apr 19, 2011)

So the engine seems fairly beefed from its last iteration. All shadowing is dynamic now, at least on higher settings. Water looks like it has a flow to it. The lighting / shadowing is the best yet on the Source engine. Uses all 4 of my cores and was at least 60+ fps on my Q6600 / GTX 260 on the highest settings.

Played for like over 3 hours, haven't touched the singleplayer yet really besides the opening. Also the Super 8 thing in extras is pretty neat.


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 19, 2011)

Fun game from what i have played so far, to bad i have to go to work in about a half an hour.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> me and caboose just did 3 of the coop... areas. 4th unlocked, finishing it tomorrow.



That didn't take long...

Is co-op short?

Edit: Are there more than 4 areas?


----------



## qubit (Apr 19, 2011)

*Spoilers*

People, please bear in mind the 72 holdoff on spoilers.  Please see my OP for Kreij's message.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 19, 2011)

I can't wait Im getting out of school early today as long as my golf meet is canceled and it is pouring down rain. Then im off to Bestbuy to pick up my copy.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 19, 2011)

Mussels and I played coop last night.  Microphones are necessary.  Some levels were like "I GOT IT FIGURED OUT WHAT ARE YOU DOING."  How Steam users figure this out without mics, I have no idea.  

Also, I got the full Valve Complete Pack thanks to Valve, as I have 36 potatoes.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 19, 2011)

seriously though, this is really funny.  Steve Merchant (as always) does a great job, and the writing is good as well.  obviously the graphics and puzzles are improved - but the dark humor is what attracted me to the original so well, and they did a great job keeping the funny


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> That didn't take long...
> 
> Is co-op short?
> 
> Edit: Are there more than 4 areas?



we dunno. and that was 2-3 hours worth, so i dont call that short for the less important campaign.


and yes, mics are definitely needed. it defaults to voice activated too, which can cause problems.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Also, I got the full Valve Complete Pack thanks to Valve, as I have 36 potatoes.





Huh? icannaeundastandwhayustwyingtasaywiddat.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 19, 2011)

I think he's saying Valve gave him their "Complete Pack" for free, as he racked up 36 potatoes in the indie pot sack thing there...


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 19, 2011)

can anyone comment on settings/fps with modern graphics cards ? ie. is it worth it for benchmarking


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> can anyone comment on settings/fps with modern graphics cards ? ie. is it worth it for benchmarking



on my card (5870 reference 1GB, stock clocks) i get 60FPS solid with 4x AA, but 25-40FPS with 8xaa. (everything else max at 1080p)


it actually is somewhat graphically demanding on really high settings, so it might be worth doing for a modern DX9 test. i think the graphics is multi threaded as well (in game option seems to indicate that), so it shouldnt end up CPU bottlenecked in your tests.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> can anyone comment on settings/fps with modern graphics cards ? ie. is it worth it for benchmarking



With the levels being so relatively small...it's hard to say.

We can safely say that Mussels issue with 8xAA is due to vram shortage, as I can play just fine with 8xAA on unlocked 6950 @ stock.

The graphics themselves are rather...hmm...good...but not? Doesn't seem to be DX10 or 11...there are a fwe effects that might be, but I'm sure that they can be done in DX9, too.


I played for about 45 minutes last night, and it's not enough for me to really make an accurate synopsis...it's almost seems very "consolized"...but not?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 19, 2011)

lol so it's got good graphics ... but not.  for console ... but not.  may have dx 10 or 11, or not.
thanks for the quick run-down


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> lol so it's got good graphics ... but not.  for console ... but not.  may have dx 10 or 11, or not.
> thanks for the quick run-down



its DX9 and it looks good. no shimmering, no excessive jaggies, no ultra low res textures. the engine and its graphics are solid and well polished.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> its DX9 and it looks good. no shimmering, no excessive jaggies, no ultra low res textures. the engine and its graphics are solid and well polished.



Yes...and it runs so smooth compared to so many other titles...which seems out of place?


Like...either Valve is really the best programming house in the world(very likely, in my books), or something else is up.

However, because most takes place indoors, in relatively small spaces, it's kinda obvious it's not really all that demanding...

I'm gonna play some more now, maybe I can come up with something better.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 19, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yes...and it runs so smooth compared to so many other titles...which seems out of place?
> 
> 
> Like...either Valve is really the best programming house in the world(very likely, in my books), or something else is up.
> ...



HL2:EP2 was mostly outdoors and it was still running seriously fast. And it still looked damn good.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> HL2:EP2 was mostly outdoors and it was still running seriously fast. And it still looked damn good.



Sure, but the world wasn't anywhere near as "populated" as it is now. There is great shadowing and lighting, but it still definitely has the same feel as HL2.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

small, compact, linear levels. in an FPS they'd be shitful, but its perfect for a puzzle game. easy to optimise.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 19, 2011)

Can't wait to play the game but low on cash at the mo. Thanks for the lowdown on the HD 5870 performance Mussels. I'll be playing at 2048x1536 so it will be interesting to see if the CPU plays any factor at all (Valve seem to utilise CPU's quite well)

From what I have seen the graphics look spot on.....they don't need to be super spectacular as the gameplay is king in this game.

I still like the original's graphics so even if it is just a minor improvement on those I'd be happy.


----------



## ShogoXT (Apr 19, 2011)

Played alot of the coop yesterday first. Some of it gets pretty hard so its good to have 2 heads. 

Full settings with 8x AA with no issue. Didnt see exact frame rate, but noticed no fluctuations.


----------



## Mr McC (Apr 19, 2011)

Right, I'm not asking anyone to explain the inner workings of the minds of the fellow members of their species, but does anyone know why this game is taking such a slating in the pc user vote meter on Metacritic?

http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/portal-2

I am reading a lot of DLC related complaints, is this exclusive to the X-box version? I think I read somewhere the the pc and ps3 versions come complete and I see no DLC available for pc. I am also reading a lot of mention of Dragon Age 2 and fail to understand the connection between the two games.

The easiest answer is to question why I am wasting my time reading user response comments in the first place, or wasting yours asking about it, but if anybody has any idea as to why their is such a disparity between the official reviews across the web and the user response statistic on this site, I would be interested in hearing it. Is the user response a fair assesment or is this an orchestrated attempt to sabotage the launch (over fifty scathing reviews)?


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 19, 2011)

I bought the PS3 version. I have a ps3 beside my pc, how do I play co op with a friend in the room, like one person on PC and the other on the PS3.

Can you do that?


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 19, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Right, I'm not asking anyone to explain the inner workings of the minds of the fellow members of their species, but does anyone know why this game is taking such a slating in the pc user vote meter on Metacritic?
> 
> http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/portal-2
> 
> ...



I'm sure there is day 1 DLC available for Portal 2.  If it's just hats and stuff it'll be done through an in-game store like TF2's DLC.  It'll be cosmetic stuff for co-op.  I'm hoping that maps don't go this route, because that's one of Valve's stong points.

People are raging on Metacritic because they can.  I haven't finished the game, but I think it's great (so far) and I am having a lot of fun with it.  IMO the negative reviews are from butthurt folks who can't appreciate the game for what it is.  There are a lot of complaints that the game is too short, but they refer to the campaign which makes me think they don't realize that the co-op of Portal 2 is also a campaign.  So far, I feel that I got my money's worth.



> I bought the PS3 version. I have a ps3 beside my pc, how do I play co op with a friend in the room, like one person on PC and the other on the PS3.
> 
> Can you do that?



Yes you can, the PS3 version uses Steamworks.  You need to link your PS3 account with your Steam account to be able to access the Steamworks features.  It's a shame that games don't come with instruction manuals anymore to highlight features and the like.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 19, 2011)

The instructions manual doesn't answer my question, and neither did you really. 

I have it working on both PC and PS3 but I'm not seeing a way to play Co-Op cross platform.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Right, I'm not asking anyone to explain the inner workings of the minds of the fellow members of their species, but does anyone know why this game is taking such a slating in the pc user vote meter on Metacritic?
> 
> http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/portal-2
> 
> ...



None of that garbage matters. This is (I'm being 100% honest) the best game I have purchased in a couple years. Truly, this is a game everyone should try. I said "wow" a lot playing it last night into the early morning.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 19, 2011)

Apparently if you link your account you have to buy another copy of the game to play Co-Op on one steam account.

Gay. Probably shouldn't have linked my PSN and STEAM accounts.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Apparently if you link your account you have to buy another copy of the game to play Co-Op on one steam account.
> 
> Gay. Probably shouldn't have linked my PSN and STEAM accounts.



Yeah, that kinda stinks, though I would assume you can't actually share the copy of the game between your PC and PS3.


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> None of that garbage matters. This is (I'm being 100% honest) the best game I have purchased in a couple years. Truly, this is a game everyone should try. I said "wow" a lot playing it last night into the early morning.



agreed with that statement!!! Valve really put effort into this game!!! I got home from work last night and was surprised to see it had already released. I started playing right away when I woke up this morning. I am very impressed and they did not and I mean did not screw this game up at all!!


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> None of that garbage matters. This is (I'm being 100% honest) the best game I have purchased in a couple years. Truly, this is a game everyone should try. I said "wow" a lot playing it last night into the early morning.





20mmrain said:


> agreed with that statement!!! Valve really put effort into this game!!! I got home from work last night and was surprised to see it had already released. I started playing right away when I woke up this morning. I am very impressed and they did not and I mean did not screw this game up at all!!



Agreed, this is the first game in several years where I woke up early and started playing before I went to work.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 19, 2011)

Well I didn't really think into it too hard. I assumed with one steam account, somebody could jump on my ps3, and I could play on my PC and we could co-op together, ah well.

I guess we'll have to play split screen on a small... standard definition...bubble tv.....

yay


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> We can safely say that Mussels issue with 8xAA is due to vram shortage, as I can play just fine with 8xAA on unlocked 6950 @ stock.



But I can play with a 1gb 6950 8xAA just fine.. Unless Mussels is using a multi-monitor setup of course.


----------



## Mr McC (Apr 19, 2011)

Downloading now, no more convincing required.


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 19, 2011)

wow i just read a punch of user reviews on meta and oh my this game apparently is a console port,and of course it comes with all the perks of being a console game(short,old visuals and of course our favorite....DAY 1 DLC)

PS:i have not played the game,its just what the INTERNETS are saying


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 19, 2011)

The internet lies. 

You won't read Crysis 2 as being a console report but they say this is?


LAMO. Thats the internet for ya... Well in some cases. You have to dig deep for the truth.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 19, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> wow i just read a punch of user reviews on meta and oh my this game apparently is a console port,and of course it comes with all the perks of being a console game(short,old visuals and of course our favorite....DAY 1 DLC)
> 
> PS:i have not played the game,its just what the INTERNETS are saying



Those people are tools and douches.  Ignore them.

The game is not short, the visuals are old because Source needs to be updated, not because it is a port.  Valve doesn't make console > PC ports.  They just need to update Source.  And there is no Day 1 DLC....outside the standard bonus material BS because you bought it here and not there.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 19, 2011)

Can someone post screenshots? I'm really debating on whether to get this or not.


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 19, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Can someone post screenshots? I'm really debating on whether to get this or not.



Agreed - I may have to cough up the $$$ to pick it up.  I'm hoping it's just as astounding as the original Portal...


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 19, 2011)

downloading now hope it's worth it never bought a game at full price till today


----------



## Muhad (Apr 19, 2011)

Sure is nice to have a game install and work right out of the box!!

Played SP for a couple of hours.   Awesome game so far.   

Now ... where is HL3?   lol


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok, sorry if this has been addressed but I don't have time to read all the pages here.

How EXACTLY does the PS3 version sync with Steam? I'm guessing:
Comes with paper containing a key... Run the game, insert key, links PSN account to Steam account. So one use only, ever. 

If that's the case, I Imagine the game can be played with an unlinked account, but offline only? I have a lot of friends with PS3s and few with PCs. I'd like to buy on PS3, to play the PC version, and lend the PS3 copy around. I know a lot of them will want to try it, If I can save rental fees for guys who want to try before buy, it'd be nice.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 19, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> downloading now hope it's worth it never bought a game at full price till today



Whoa!  Is the missus gonna kill daddy when she gets home?

For the record, this game (IMO) is amazing, Gary.  I don't think you'll regret paying full price.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 19, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Ok, sorry if this has been addressed but I don't have time to read all the pages here.
> 
> How EXACTLY does the PS3 version sync with Steam? I'm guessing:
> Comes with paper containing a key... Run the game, insert key, links PSN account to Steam account. So one use only, ever.
> ...



i believe that will work, they just can't play online with you.  I will try to launch both at the same time and let you know. as far as how the syncing works, you're right.

ediT: ok so I started a sp game on the ps3 (note:save from pc didn't sync  ) , and then left it unpaused and launched the game on pc.  save loaded fine and sp worked, i tried co-op with random, it said starting game but then i canceled as i can't actually play now.

i didn't try mp on the ps3 yet, i'll update with that.  but someone else already said you couldn't play with each other as the accounts are linked.  and i don't see how you could possibly both play online against others for the same reason.  but one is sp and one in mp at any time will probably be ok - at the most only the pc version can be in mp while the console is in sp.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 19, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Whoa!  Is the missus gonna kill daddy when she gets home?
> 
> For the record, this game (IMO) is amazing, Gary.  I don't think you'll regret paying full price.



I asked her permission thank you very much


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2011)

well(non-spoiler/non-gameplay) :







I took many more screenshots, but I guess i did not upload them to the cloud.


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i believe that will work, they just can't play online with you.  I will try to launch both at the same time and let you know. as far as how the syncing works, you're right.
> 
> ediT: ok so I started a sp game on the ps3 (note:save from pc didn't sync  ) , and then left it unpaused and launched the game on pc.  save loaded fine and sp worked, i tried co-op with random, it said starting game but then i canceled as i can't actually play now.
> 
> i didn't try mp on the ps3 yet, i'll update with that.  but someone else already said you couldn't play with each other as the accounts are linked.  and i don't see how you could possibly both play online against others for the same reason.  but one is sp and one in mp at any time will probably be ok - at the most only the pc version can be in mp while the console is in sp.



Now I guess the only other question would be: Can it be played without my account once it's linked. I.e. Does the game require steam sign-in to play sp whatsoever on ps3?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 19, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Now I guess the only other question would be: Can it be played without my account once it's linked. I.e. Does the game require steam sign-in to play sp whatsoever?



well there is always the option of signing offline, both on ps3 and pc.  but if you are connected to the internet, and have it signed online - then it will automatically sign in, for single or multi, on both ps3 and pc.

also, i don't know if people see you online on the pc or how it works, but i can't find any way to sign out of steam on the ps3 once it logs you in.  so either offline or bust.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2011)

More:


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 19, 2011)

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/558654597240635015/8263A936DFC8A32772B1E479FE7C690FC6D2857C/

Oh Valve I love you.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 19, 2011)

almost done installing can't wait! at 95%


----------



## Muhad (Apr 19, 2011)

I guess I spoke to soon.  I played for a couple of hours and then took a work break.
Now I want to continue playing but the game crashes after a minute or so. Tried different save files but still CTD.

Anyone else having trouble?

wtf???


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, since I have had Portal 1 forever, and never played it, and I bought Portal 2, I decided to play it today. Short game, had fun, my son was laughing so hard at the turrets, got in such a fit of laughter he dropped his cookie, lol. 

P2 showed up, but sadly I can't play, can't login to PSN right now, so can't register it


----------



## Kreij (Apr 19, 2011)

I sent BP my extra copy of Portal so she could check it out before purchaing Portal 2.
We may not see her for awhile.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 19, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well, since I have had Portal 1 forever, and never played it, and I bought Portal 2, I decided to play it today. Short game, had fun, my son was laughing so hard at the turrets, got in such a fit of laughter he dropped his cookie, lol.
> 
> P2 showed up, but sadly I can't play, can't login to PSN right now, so can't register it



same kurgan. ive had portal 1 forever but never played it until today. it is fun. im thinking about portal 2 now. replay factor is nonexistance in portal 1 so i dont know about 2.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> same kurgan. ive had portal 1 forever but never played it until today. it is fun. im thinking about portal 2 now. replay factor is nonexistance in portal 1 so i dont know about 2.



Well, the way I am looking at it is, Portal 1 wasn't a complete game, just a toss in with Orange box. This they are charging full price for, has co-op, so I'm hoping there is more too it.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree with Kurgan, Portal was a proof of concept game tossed out there to see what happened.
What happened was a jillion people loved it.
Portal 2 is the real game. We shall see how it fairs with the gaming community.


----------



## va4leo (Apr 20, 2011)

I have not loved a Valve game till today!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 20, 2011)

Portal 2 is a very good game.  I am enjoying Single Player so far.  Really good story.  I am sure anyone who enjoyed the Half Life series will enjoy this.  Also, anyone who likes potatoes.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 20, 2011)

im just getting to chapter 2 and loving the humor!


----------



## qubit (Apr 20, 2011)

Damn, still can't play it! I've ordered the disc off Amazon and it's not released until the 21st.  How will I survive?!


----------



## Kreij (Apr 20, 2011)

The real question for me is thus ...
"Portal 2 is loaded and ready to play on my rig. Why am I still here moderating the boards?"

Thanks for no spoilers. I will start my Portal 2 journey tomorrow morning.
Best answer to above question gets you a gifted Steam game (for PC).
You all have two or three days to respond.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 20, 2011)

Kreij said:


> The real question for me is thus ...
> "Portal 2 is loaded and ready to play on my rig. Why am I still here moderating the boards?"
> 
> Thanks for no spoilers. I will start my Portal 2 journey tomorrow morning.
> ...



Because pretending you aren't addicted is the best way,
to keep the men in white coats at bay,
the debate of to play the game or not,
is something you should not contemplate a lot,
for right now your drug of choice is still fresh, still new,
so just stop the work and turn on Portal 2.

copyrighted by TheLaughingMan


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 20, 2011)

I wonder if Valve is saying something about indie devs:


Spoiler


----------



## Mr McC (Apr 20, 2011)

Kreij said:


> The real question for me is thus ...
> "Portal 2 is loaded and ready to play on my rig. Why am I still here moderating the boards?"



Because W1zzard would slit your gizzards if you did otherwise.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 20, 2011)

Kreij said:


> The real question for me is thus ...
> "Portal 2 is loaded and ready to play on my rig. Why am I still here moderating the boards?"
> 
> Thanks for no spoilers. I will start my Portal 2 journey tomorrow morning.
> ...



Because you are a health freak and HATE THE CAKE! I had a slice and it was dang good I ma fatty!

Hint ^ chapter 3

well in 1hour and 6 min. i got from the beginning to chapter 4 don't know if this is fast or not but i wish things where alot harder. but time for some food.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Kreij said:


> The real question for me is thus ...
> "Portal 2 is loaded and ready to play on my rig. Why am I still here moderating the boards?"
> 
> Thanks for no spoilers. I will start my Portal 2 journey tomorrow morning.
> ...



I would like to be creative and come up with something completely off the wall that isn't it, but thats just not me. I'd say it's TPU's draw, I've been i nthe middle of heated BC2 battles or playing any other game that I frequent, and for some reason, I *MUST* know if there are any new posts up on the forum, or the big one, responses to something I have said. I find myself checking here seriously like every 15 min I sit on my comp. And being a mod, would only make it worse.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> But I can play with a 1gb 6950 8xAA just fine.. Unless Mussels is using a multi-monitor setup of course.



just the one.


as i said however, it ran fine and most people would call smooth, sticking around 40ish FPS.


----------



## qubit (Apr 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> just the one.
> 
> 
> as i said however, it ran fine and most people would call smooth, sticking around 40ish FPS.



I've just looked at your system and can't believe you get a mere 40fps?  I would have expected over 100.

Have you got the quality settings totally maxed, perhaps? Still, I would expect a Source engine game to run smoother, especially on a 5870 and your CPU.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2011)

qubit said:


> I've just looked at your system and can't believe you get a mere 40fps?  I would have expected over 100.
> 
> Have you got the quality settings totally maxed, perhaps? Still, I would expect a Source engine game to run smoother, especially on a 5870 and your CPU.



i covered that in the original post. 8xaa had FPS drops, 4x didnt.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2011)

Kreij said:


> The real question for me is thus ...
> "Portal 2 is loaded and ready to play on my rig. Why am I still here moderating the boards?"
> 
> Thanks for no spoilers. I will start my Portal 2 journey tomorrow morning.
> ...



because i slacked off on the moderating to play portal 2, so you ended up stuck here moderating  thanks for taking one for the team!


----------



## qubit (Apr 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i covered that in the original post. 8xaa had FPS drops, 4x didnt.



Sorry, I must have missed that post, lol. What resolution are you playing at? Your specs suggest 1080, which a 5870 should handle nicely.

EDIT

Ok, just found it:



Mussels said:


> on my card (5870 reference 1GB, stock clocks) i get 60FPS solid with 4x AA, but 25-40FPS with 8xaa. (everything else max at 1080p)
> 
> 
> it actually is somewhat graphically demanding on really high settings, so it might be worth doing for a modern DX9 test. i think the graphics is multi threaded as well (in game option seems to indicate that), so it shouldnt end up CPU bottlenecked in your tests.



MORE EDITING



Mussels said:


> because i slacked off on the moderating to play portal 2, so you ended up stuck here moderating  thanks for taking one for the team!



Ok, I found it. The perfect moderator 24/7 solution! Never leave your computer again!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just beat Portal 2.  One of the characters reminded me of a mentally retarded Mussels.  It was a good game.  Listen to all the corrupted turrets and cores, they are HILARIOUS!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Just beat Portal 2.  One of the characters reminded me of a mentally retarded Mussels.  It was a good game.  Listen to all the corrupted turrets and cores, they are HILARIOUS!



hello? who's there? why you not micro well? will you be my friend? get the F on my TS3 server. hello?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 20, 2011)

Kreij said:


> The real question for me is thus ...
> "Portal 2 is loaded and ready to play on my rig. Why am I still here moderating the boards?"
> 
> Thanks for no spoilers. I will start my Portal 2 journey tomorrow morning.
> ...



Because You {Subject's Name <HERE>} should have thought about it when you took the role. 

The promise of moderator power {and cake} was a lie. You thought you would be the pride of {Subject's home town <HERE>} 

You were wrong


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 20, 2011)

It's interesting how far video game developers can get these days with putting an E rating and then hearing Cave Johnson in-game saying 'damn'. Just sayin.

I said to myself "Wait! Isn't this game at a child's rating?" 
I couldn't really care less either way. Just something I noticed.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry ... I bailed on moderating for awhile to play Portal 2. 
Superb. All the charm, nuances, humor and all around good fun of the original Portal.

Runs silky smooth on my 4870x2 @ 2560x1600. AA off (don't really need it at that res.) and max settings.
Thanks for covering for awhile Mussels !!


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 20, 2011)

I got all my settings maxed aa and everything and i get a steady 60fps with v sync

Just got to chapter7 time for bed its late


----------



## Wyverex (Apr 20, 2011)

Kreij said:


> The real question for me is thus ...
> "Portal 2 is loaded and ready to play on my rig. Why am I still here moderating the boards?"


There is no good reason not to play Portal 2. Period! :shadedshu
But, if I had to make a guess, I'd say you're a TPU! junkie


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh look!  I got the full complete pack for the 36 potatoes, but had so many things I have tons of gifts now!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Oh look!  I got the full complete pack for the 36 potatoes, but had so many things I have tons of gifts now!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110420/Capture059.jpg



ya know.... talk to me about this tomorrow. i might get valve to delete my L4D2 from my account so i can get you to gift me the uncensored american version.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 20, 2011)

IGN seemed to like the game - IGN Portal 2 Review

Slightly off topic but sticking to games that have portals  Prey 2 is said to deviate totally from the originals use of portals and other elements. If true, that's a real shame as the portal element of the game was one of it's uniques selling points IMO.


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 20, 2011)

got halfway through chapter 7 but then got stuck and had do look up how do solve it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 20, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Oh look!  I got the full complete pack for the 36 potatoes, but had so many things I have tons of gifts now!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110420/Capture059.jpg



Dibbs on the portal 2


----------



## chris89 (Apr 20, 2011)

The game does sound great. Also thank you for not giving out any spoilers 

I Will hopefully be getting it soon, but most likely from Amazon as it's by far the cheapest atm. Unless someone has a giftable verison 

But looking forward to it

Chris


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 20, 2011)

Just beat the game, after about 7 hours of gameplay. 

Good long story. EPIC ending, didn't expect anything less from VALVe.

Game of the year for me.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 20, 2011)

--


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 20, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Yes, I lol'd HARD at that part.



You spoiled it for them.  Congratulations.  

In all seriousness, the game was fun, the game has personality, if you get what I mean.  Seeing as how there are only a few people are actually in the game is still interesting.  The Australian personality core is really funny, and GLaDOS is as well!  That being said, the game was extremely easy.  I mean like really easy.  I wish there was a difficulty mode, although I don't know how that would work...


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 20, 2011)

No, Caboose, you're the jerk who posted the spoiler. At least put tags on it. Reported.


----------



## ktr (Apr 20, 2011)

Portal 2 is vapid, both in gameplay and story. No challenge for me what so ever. Flew threw the single player without any trouble. Very disappointing. 

Don't get me wrong, the single player is crafted very well, but it feels its catering to casual newcomers, rather than building on returning fan base. 

Also, what the fuck is up with the millions of loading screens. Seriously Valve...

I have yet to jump on co-op, hoping it to be more challenging, but I have my doubts now.

Long story, short...personally, this game is not worth the full price of admission. It doesn't feel to be a $50 game. Portal 2 is probably making a massive killing on each copy. No wonder Valve has been generous with the Golden Potatoes and PS3 version.

None the less, I still recommend the game, just wish it was more challenging.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 20, 2011)

The loading screens replace that blurry overlay and the "Loading" thing.

Most VALVe games have them very frequently.


----------



## qubit (Apr 20, 2011)

ktr said:


> Portal 2 is vapid, both in gameplay and story. No challenge for me what so ever. Flew threw the single player without any trouble. Very disappointing.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the single player is crafted very well, but it feels its catering to casual newcomers, rather than building on returning fan base.
> 
> ...



Wow, our first notably negative review - I'm quite surprised. I'll bet you're really good at crosswords and those infuriating hand held puzzles with the little ball bearings. 




MLG The Canadian said:


> The loading screens replace that blurry overlay and the "Loading" thing.
> 
> Most VALVe games have them very frequently.



Yeah, the HL2 loading screens used to wind me up a fair bit. I played it again on significantly faster hardware and they loaded much more quickly and were much less annoying.


*Also, you could set how much memory was allocated to the game, which affected how often you saw this. In this era multi gigglebyte PCs, surely they could suck up the whole game and not show any loading screens?
I'm too lazy to search for it (and I don't even have my DVD from Amazon yet, yes I want the box, lol.) but if someone finds this setting, please post it here.*


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah that's how I find the Portal 2 loading screens, frequent, but very quick.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 20, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Yeah that's how I find the Portal 2 loading screens, frequent, but very quick.



Every.  Damn.  Elevator.  

Really annoying.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, it can be annoying. I take them as stretch breaks.


----------



## ktr (Apr 20, 2011)

qubit said:


> Wow, our first notably negative review - I'm quite surprised. I'll bet you're really good at crosswords and those infuriating hand held puzzles with the little ball bearings.



Not trying to be negative, just disappointed. I don't do many puzzlers, but I found the puzzle's level design to be too liner and too obvious. 

How to solve a puzzle is simple. You find the end point, and determine a solution path from where you are. When you see those lone white panels out of a sea of gray, then it becomes easy in determining the solution path. Connecting the dots, so to speak. And _always_ remember that *momentum is retained through portals*. That is the solution for _everything_.



qubit said:


> *Also, you could set how much memory was allocated to the game, which affected how often you saw this. In this era multi gigglebyte PCs, surely they could suck up the whole game and not show any loading screens?*



I am pretty sure it's a engine limitation, rather than a design choice.


----------



## Mr McC (Apr 20, 2011)

Stairway to the first lift...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Stairway to the first *loading screen*...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110420/Portal 2.png



Fixed.


----------



## Mr McC (Apr 20, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Fixed.



I haven't walked down the stairs yet, I just, finally, finished installing


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> I haven't walked down the stairs yet, I just, finally, finished installing



Pay attention too all the monitors around the elevator.  They are helpful / funny.


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 21, 2011)

so i just finished the game and i have to say it was....pretty good !,but those low resolution textures were so annoying and lighting could of been a lot better too :shadedshu the ageing source engine needs some long over due updating!


----------



## qubit (Apr 21, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> so i just finished the game and i have to say it was....pretty good !,but those low resolution textures were so annoying and lighting could of been a lot better too :shadedshu the ageing source engine needs some long over due updating!



Low res textures? In 2011? I can't believe after four years of development they couldn't put out decent textures. Revise the engine, get a new graphic artist, whatever. Just do it.

This is so fail. :shadedshu


----------



## ktr (Apr 21, 2011)

qubit said:


> Low res textures? In 2011? I can't believe after four years of development they couldn't put out decent textures. Revise the engine, get a new graphic artist, whatever. Just do it.
> 
> This is so fail. :shadedshu



They reused many (if not all) assets from the first game. The engine is updated with improved effects and filters.


----------



## human_error (Apr 21, 2011)

Just finished the single player campaign and it is very, verg good.

I thought the lighting effects were improved over previous source engine games, and looked pretty nice to me. I also didn't notice low res textures - everything looked great to me.


----------



## qubit (Apr 21, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> so i just finished the game and i have to say it was....pretty good !,but those low resolution textures were so annoying and lighting could of been a lot better too :shadedshu the ageing source engine needs some long over due updating!



Given human_error's response of low res textures, is it possible that you had your video driver's quality settings turned down a bit perhaps?

Damn, if only I had it now, I could check this for myself.


----------



## ktr (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't worry, the game still looks pretty good.


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 21, 2011)

qubit said:


> Given human_error's response of no low res textures, is it possible that you had your video driver's quality settings turned down a bit perhaps?
> 
> Damn, if only I had it now, I could check this for myself.



i think you misunderstood me,i didnt mean ALL the textures just some of the low res ones!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 21, 2011)

Got my account back and its downloading! Were back in business!

Just that. I have a paper to write thats due tomorrow. So... Won't play that long if at all. 

But at least I have whats rightfully mine!


----------



## qubit (Apr 21, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> i think you misunderstood me,i didnt mean ALL the textures just some of the low res ones!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110420/portal2 2011-04-21 02-52-29-74.jpg



Yeah, that's quite a difference. They might patch that out over time.



AphexDreamer said:


> Got my account back and its downloading! Were back in business!
> 
> I have a paper to write thats due tomorrow. So... Won't play that long if at all.
> 
> But at least I have whats rightfully mine!



Hey, great about your account.  

Anyway, to fix your post:



> Just that. I have a paper to write thats due tomorrow. But I'm so uncontrollably excited about this super awesome game, that I won't be able to help myself playing all night!
> 
> I'll just have to find an original excuse tomorrow, such as "the dog ate it" which should give me a little more time to finish it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 21, 2011)

qubit said:


> Yeah, that's quite a difference. They might patch that out over time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW. You are amazing. I feel like you've known me my whole life because thats exactly whats going to happen.


----------



## qubit (Apr 21, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> WOW. You are amazing. I feel like you've known me my whole life because thats exactly whats going to happen.



Oh yeah, believe me, this is a classic case of it takes one to know one. I'm bloody hopeless in these situations and I'm all grown up and allegedly adult


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 21, 2011)

qubit said:


> Oh yeah, believe me, this is a classic case of it takes one to know one.



Add me on steam if we aren't already friends. 

name is seskotosavlaka 

My game will be downloaded in 26 min (give or take).


----------



## qubit (Apr 21, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Add me on steam if we aren't already friends.
> 
> name is seskotosavlaka
> 
> My game will be downloaded in 26 min (give or take).



Added!


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2011)

Love is in the air! 

Haha, kidding. I need some people to play co-op with me. My steam id is erocker212.. or my Steam name is David Bowie. 

Friend me.


----------



## qubit (Apr 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> Love is in the air!
> 
> Haha, kidding. I need some people to play co-op with me. My steam id is erocker212.. or my Steam name is David Bowie.
> 
> Friend me.



You're about to get a Steam friend request. You have been warned!


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 21, 2011)

I just bought this game!! i cant wait to play it 

i love portal and half life 2!! i want to play portal 2!!


----------



## Hms1193 (Apr 21, 2011)

Missed the 10% Off Deal.. :"(  Have to wait for the next deal to buy the game.


----------



## whitrzac (Apr 21, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Add me on steam if we aren't already friends.
> 
> name is seskotosavlaka
> 
> My game will be downloaded in 26 min (give or take).



added...


I'm under zjwhitrock/whitrzac...


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 21, 2011)

Just finished the story. Now time to play co-op add me on steam zach90z is my name!


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 21, 2011)

terayon1960 on steam, hit me up for some CO-OP action.

no I'm not 51 years old.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Beat Portal 1 and all the Bonus maps yesterday and started P2 today, barely played any SP though, me and Ufgy20 hit up Co-op for a few hours, completed all the parts of Levels 1 through 3. To be honest, 1 and 2 are a bit boring, 3 finally starts to be very enjoyable, but I had more fun moving portals and bridges and letting him die, or get very close to dieing


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Beat Portal 1 and all the Bonus maps yesterday and started P2 today, barely played any SP though, me and Ufgy20 hit up Co-op for a few hours, completed all the parts of Levels 1 through 3. To be honest, 1 and 2 are a bit boring, 3 finally starts to be very enjoyable, but I had more fun moving portals and bridges and letting him die, or get very close to dieing



thats the fun to it, when you either screw up, or just screw each other.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, the bridges can be a lot of fun, he was so close to safety then I just moved the bridge.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 21, 2011)

I thought the textures and lighting were great, however I do agree that the source engine needs some serious updating.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2011)

kurgan what's your steam id?  i haven't played co-op yet but i will be soon


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I have completed all the content in the game...  in less than 10 hours.  I beat SP, I even took my time, listening to Cave Johnston, running around, etc.  Co-op is easy provided you don't play with 12 year olds.  Usually 1 of the 2 minds playing can see the puzzle in a good amount of time.  Sections 4 and 5 are pretty fun, not too challenging, but enough so that I was stuck in each course for a few minutes, confused out of my mind.  Pretty much, if you just apply basic logic, like, "where can all the portals go?" and "why did they give me the blue goo?" then you figure it out.


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2011)

If you're running a couple high end ATi cards, turn on Super Sampling AA for this game... all Source engine games really, it looks great.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 21, 2011)

So once you beat the co-op levels, is there any reason to keep playing?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 21, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> So once you beat the co-op levels, is there any reason to keep playing?



future custom maps made by players once the SDK is updated and released for it. I am sure there are challenges as well and the achievements.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2011)

yeah i'm looking forward to maps and map-making


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 21, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> So once you beat the co-op levels, is there any reason to keep playing?



Yes.  Find a different way to do levels.  I found a few methods that involved shooting Portals while in mid air to gain momentum in order to bounce off a partner in midair when he jumped to his death which would then make my portals remain in the light bridge area that I had shot in midair so he could get across.  So yeah.  Just be creative.  

Single Player is relatively linear, but there are some offshoots you can visit.  The Aperture asbestos domes are really neat to mess around in, once you get to that part of the map.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 21, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I thought the textures and lighting were great, however I do agree that the source engine needs some serious updating.



in the works, but portal is far more about unique gameplay than graphics.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 21, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> i think you misunderstood me,i didnt mean ALL the textures just some of the low res ones!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110420/portal2 2011-04-21 02-52-29-74.jpg



How are you doing, because I'm a potato.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 21, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yes.  Find a different way to do levels.  I found a few methods that involved shooting Portals while in mid air to gain momentum in order to bounce off a partner in midair when he jumped to his death which would then make my portals remain in the light bridge area that I had shot in midair so he could get across.  So yeah.  Just be creative.
> 
> Single Player is relatively linear, but there are some offshoots you can visit.  The Aperture asbestos domes are really neat to mess around in, once you get to that part of the map.



did they put on new challange maps like the original? Portal itself wasn't that long, but trying to beat all the challange maps on apeture science did consume quite a few hours.


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just finished Portal 2. loved it.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 21, 2011)

well im almost done I think i have a hunch on the ending


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2011)

digibucc said:


> kurgan what's your steam id?  i haven't played co-op yet but i will be soon



Same as it is here 



erocker said:


> If you're running a couple high end ATi cards, turn on Super Sampling AA for this game... all Source engine games really, it looks great.



How do you turn that on, only shows MLAA for me ingame, and I'm running that maxed with just a single card.


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> How do you turn that on, only shows MLAA for me ingame, and I'm running that maxed with just a single card.



It's the bottom option in CCC.

*Set the in game AA to x4 or x8, whatever your card can handle.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 22, 2011)

Bah ... you guys sucked at my little contest about why I was modding instead of playing Portal 2.
I still want to celebrate this fine game, so the first person to post how many calories are in 354 grams of Beaver meat (that matches what I have) gets a free copy of Witcher 2 sent to their Steam account.
Yeah, I'm borderline insane. That's why you guys love me.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 22, 2011)

I just got done with Portal 2 I really thought it was going to be a better ending. Game was very short and easy i found my self spending most of my time just messing around or exploring this easily took less than 6 hours. Was also hoping for some challenges likes in Portal. But i still like the game a lot.

 Sense this didn't happen I will say

 I thought that the 2 people in charge where going to be the parents of the main player.

The ending song lyrics



Spoiler:  Spoiler Ending song and pic



Now I Only Want You Gone

Well here we are again.
It's always such a pleasure.
Remember when you tried to kill me twice?
Oh how we laughed and laughed,
except I wasn't laughing.
Under the circumstances
I've been shockingly nice.

You want your freedom?
Take it.
That's what I'm counting on.

I used to want you dead
but
Now I only want you gone.

She was a lot like you
(Maybe not quite as heavy)
Now little Caroline is in here too.

One day they woke me up
So I could live forever.
It's such a shame
the same will never happen to you.

You've got your
short sad
life left.
That's what I'm counting on.
I'll let you get right to it
Now I only want you gone.

Goodbye my only friend
Oh, did you think I meant you?
That would be funny
if it weren't so sad.

Well you have been replaced
I don't need anyone now
When I delete you maybe
I'll stop feeling so mad

Go make some new disaster
That's what I'm counting on
You're someone else's problem
Now I only want you gone.
Now I only want you gone.
Now I only want you
gone.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Bah ... you guys sucked at my little contest about why I was modding instead of playing Portal 2.
> I still want to celebrate this fine game, so the first person to post how many calories are in 354 grams of Beaver meat (that matches what I have) gets a free copy of Witcher 2 sent to their Steam account.
> Yeah, I'm borderline insane. That's why you guys love me.



750 calories


----------



## Kreij (Apr 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 750 calories



I had 750.48, but close enough. PM your Steam name and I'll send a friend request and the game is yours. Good job.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 22, 2011)

Kreij said:


> the first person to post how many calories are in 354 grams of Beaver meat (that matches what I have) gets a free copy of Witcher 2 sent to their Steam account.



What? A swallow carrying a coconut?
It could grip it by the husk!
It's not a question of where he grips it! It's a simple question of weight ratios! A five ounce bird could not carry a one pound coconut. In order to maintain air-speed velocity, a swallow needs to beat its wings forty-three times every second, right?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I had 750.48, but close enough. PM your Steam name and I'll send a friend request and the game is yours. Good job.



Yeah thats what I had too, but figured rounding down would be the best, 2.12 calories per gram.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 22, 2011)

Right on the money. Another Google expert. 

If you already have Witcher 2, let me know.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 22, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Another Google expert.



No I just studied the fine arts!





Portal 2 is turning out to be a great game, I am really enjoying it!


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 22, 2011)

but i wanted witcher 2


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Many thanks to Kreij, and for others entertainment.







garyinhere said:


> Portal 2 is turning out to be a great game, I am really enjoying it!



Yeah, it's a good game, I got to start on the SP now.



AltecV1 said:


> but i wanted witcher 2



Your love for Beaver meat just isn't as strong as mine.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 22, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> but i wanted witcher 2



Have no fear Altec, I love impromtu contests.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone find small easter eggs? 

I did. 

I saw P-Body in Chapter 8. The part where he makes an exit for you, P-Body can be seen running out the exit. 

I wonder how many times they have done this?

Here screenshots http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198001620040/screenshot/578920795599576602/?tab=public


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 22, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Anyone find small easter eggs?
> 
> I did.
> 
> ...



Easter Eggs?  How about potatoes in EVERY scene.  Potatoes, potatoes everywhere.  Best Easter Eggs are in the display case at Aperture Science Innovators.  Shower curtain salesman of the year 1943, etc.  Also, notice ashtrays everywhere in the buildings, tons of personality.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 22, 2011)

Spoiler



Correct me if I'm wrong but if Glados and Wheatly really want Chell dead how hard is it to just keep doors from opening or prevent those levitating lifts from working. 

I mean just trap her and she will die from starvation or something. I love the game but this just seems odd? I just go with he is so dumb he doesn't realize it but then what about Glados?


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2011)

Spoiler






AphexDreamer said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but if Glados and Wheatly really want Chell dead how hard is it to just keep doors from opening or prevent those levitating lifts from working.
> 
> I mean just trap her and she will die from starvation or something. I love the game but this just seems odd? I just go with he is so dumb he doesn't realize it but then what about Glados?



Because it is stated in the game that when they are hooked up to the "mainframe" or whatever, that they are compelled to put Chell through tests.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2011)

ladies, ladies... spoiler tags. rainbows.


just because its a week old doesnt mean everyones had a chance to finish it yet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just beat it. Took me about 8 hours.


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just beat it. Took me about 8 hours.



close but you didnt beat the record
http://gizmodo.com/#!394336/japan-dominates-masturbate+a+thon-gadgets-help-break-8-hour-30-minute-record-nsfw


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is stated in the game that when they are hooked up to the "mainframe" or whatever, that they are compelled to put Chell through tests.





Spoiler



I understood that but then killing her seems like a contradiction if they are so compelled to test her. Like the parts where Chell isn't even testing and he traps her just to try and kill her? Like I said if he wants her dead so bad just starve her to death and prevent lifts and such from working? Or is it that they were designed to not kill and thus fail at it and perceive humans as being much like robots in that the don't need food or water to live? Or am I looking way to much into the matter. :/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Me and Ufgy just beat the 4 levels of Co-op, and worked through 5 tests on the 5th bonus level, it's funny when you complete one and realize that isnt how it was intended to be done, one of our strategies involved him dieing.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 23, 2011)

Can someone with a copy of portal 2 for ps3 help me activate a steam code for ps3. I bought a code on ebay not realizing you have to jump through all the hoops on a PS3 which I do not have. I would even be willing to sling you a few bucks via paypal for your effort.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> Can someone with a copy of portal 2 for ps3 help me activate a steam code for ps3. I bought a code on ebay not realizing you have to jump through all the hoops on a PS3 which I do not have. I would even be willing to sling you a few bucks via paypal for your effort.



my housemates can help. shoot me a PM.

edit: nope cant help, no longer have the disc here.


FYI, whoever does activate it for you will need a PS3, a copy of portal 2, and your steam login details. so make sure its someone you trust, and set a new, weak password before you get them to do it (and then reset it after)


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> my housemates can help. shoot me a PM.
> 
> edit: nope cant help, no longer have the disc here.
> 
> ...



thanks, thats why i was gonna ask one of you guys. I am working with the seller right now. I was just gonna use "password" as the password lol. worst case scenario is i just get my account reset by steam/valve but hope it doesnt come that. I am trying to make a psn account but the site seams to be down. of course it would lol


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone want to play co-op right now? Steam ID is zach90z add me!


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 23, 2011)

I tried to help activate a copy of Portal 2 for steam for a buddy but you can't log into someone else's PSN account. Only your own.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I tried to help activate a copy of Portal 2 for steam for a buddy but you can't log into someone else's PSN account. Only your own.



you can always make a new PSN account... they are free.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I tried to help activate a copy of Portal 2 for steam for a buddy but you can't log into someone else's PSN account. Only your own.



Whatchu talkin bout, I got like 4 friends PSN accounts on my system and I can login to all of them. You just have to make them their own profile on your PS3.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 23, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed this game.  The single player story is great, although pretty easy and fairly short (took me about 5 hours according to steam stats), but the co-op mode adds about another 5 hours as well.  I think the co-op has good replay value, but none of my IRL friends have the game yet, so I've only played with strangers.


PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Mussels and I played coop last night.  Microphones are necessary.  Some levels were like "I GOT IT FIGURED OUT WHAT ARE YOU DOING."  How Steam users figure this out without mics, I have no idea.





Mussels said:


> and yes, mics are definitely needed. it defaults to voice activated too, which can cause problems.


I played co-op with a stranger, neither of us having mics, and had no trouble.  Granted, both of us had just finished the single-player game and were familiar with how everything worked.  Also, we both seemed to understand what the other person was thinking.  Pressing tab to view your partner's screen helps a lot.  You can also press F to indicate where you want them to shoot a portal.  When you both need to do something at the same time, you can start a countdown.  I think it's designed pretty well to accommodate those without mics.


PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Also, I got the full Valve Complete Pack thanks to Valve, as I have 36 potatoes.


 I wish I would have bought the potato sack sooner; I didn't have time to get any of them before Portal 2 was released, except for Amnesia just because I already had it.


erocker said:


> None of that garbage matters. This is (I'm being 100% honest) the best game I have purchased in a couple years. Truly, this is a game everyone should try. I said "wow" a lot playing it last night into the early morning.


I completely agree with this.


TheLaughingMan said:


> And there is no Day 1 DLC....outside the standard bonus material BS because you bought it here and not there.


There is cosmetic DLC for co-op, like skins for your character, etc. available through an in-game store.


PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Oh look!  I got the full complete pack for the 36 potatoes, but had so many things I have tons of gifts now!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110420/Capture059.jpg


Are any of those up for grabs? 

Add me on steam if you're feeling generous.  ID: theJesus_YHWH
(note: if your steam name differs from your TPU name, please state who you are in the message)


----------



## d3fct (Apr 23, 2011)

just played about 3 hours of sp, was a blast i think im near the end, just got to the orange gel that makes u run fast. lol, at wheatley, hacking the door... turn around.... 'smashes glass', lol.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 23, 2011)

d3fct said:


> just played about 3 hours of sp, was a blast i think im near the end, just got to the orange gel that makes u run fast. lol, at wheatley, hacking the door... turn around.... 'smashes glass', lol.


Actually, I think you're only like half-way lol


----------



## d3fct (Apr 23, 2011)

really, cool.... was hoping it wasn't gonna end so soon.will beat it tomorrow, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Beat Co-op mode now, got some good desktop screens out of it, and no they aren't spoilers.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 23, 2011)

Is this ingame or pre-rendered video? If it's real-time it looks bloody amazing. Still haven't bought the Portal 2. Will wait for some deal if it will ever come in a decent time


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thats pre-render, the game looks good though.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Apr 23, 2011)

*Fukushima Daiichi had a BSOD. They pressed any key.*


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 23, 2011)

Did I miss the air vents?


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Whatchu talkin bout, I got like 4 friends PSN accounts on my system and I can login to all of them. You just have to make them their own profile on your PS3.



Yeah, that's where his plan failed. His brother has a PS3 and his bro bought the PS3 version and gave the steam copy to my friend, and then my friend (who doesn't live with his bro, and for other reasons he can't talk to or be near his brother, which I didn't really understand but w/e I guess it's personal) tried to get me to activate it on his account via my PS3, but that's where it went wrong, because he created the ACC on his bro's PS3, whom he now does not speak with.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 23, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Yeah, that's where his plan failed. His brother has a PS3 and his bro bought the PS3 version and gave the steam copy to my friend, and then my friend (who doesn't live with his bro, and for other reasons he can't talk to or be near his brother, which I didn't really understand but w/e I guess it's personal) tried to get me to activate it on his account via my PS3, but that's where it went wrong, because he created the ACC on his bro's PS3, whom he now does not speak with.


Wait, so are you saying that once you create an account on one PS3, you can't use it on a different PS3?   If that's right, then that's retarded.


----------



## [AK]Zip (Apr 23, 2011)

I got all of the achievements completed. If anyone needs help with any of them feel free to add me: TwinTurboZip


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

[AK]Zip said:


> Guys I need help from someone who hasn't started co-op yet at all. The achievement is called Professor Portal and it is after completing co-op, complete Calibration Course online with a friend who hasn’t played before.
> 
> I have already completed co-op and I am looking for someone who hasn't started it yet. If that is you please add me on steam: TwinTurboZip
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197976331238



Just keep going random till you meet someone who has not played it.  Trust me, there are a lot of people who have not.


----------



## [AK]Zip (Apr 23, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Just keep going random till you meet someone who has not played it.  Trust me, there are a lot of people who have not.



They have to be a friend though. I don't know if I can add them once we get in or if it has to be before we start. I guess I can try.


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 23, 2011)

I bought the PS3 version online. If you can wait a week or two I'll do it with you. My copy is supposed to show up May 2-5.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 23, 2011)

[AK]Zip said:


> Guys I need help from someone who hasn't started co-op yet at all. The achievement is called Professor Portal and it is after completing co-op, complete Calibration Course online with a friend who hasn’t played before.
> 
> I have already completed co-op and I am looking for someone who hasn't started it yet. If that is you please add me on steam: TwinTurboZip
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197976331238



I have not started co-op at all. i have been trying to get a mic and i just got a 2.5mm(F) to 3.5mm(M) adapter so i can use my xbox 360 headset i may be able to play tomorrow or possible later tonight.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 23, 2011)

Just got my PS3 copy in the mail today. Fucking PSN is down atm, so no Steam on PC. Ridiculous anyway that you have to tie your PSN account to Steam first via the PS3 and only then you can download it on PC. Anyway I played a bit on the PS3 and so far I'm happy. Typical Portal humor right away, brilliant levels. Really fun but I am not that skilled with the game pad... so waiting for PSN to go online again.


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah PSN's been down for at least the last day, and SONY apparently doesn't know what's wrong (or they're not telling, at least). The US Playstation blog said something to the effect of "thanks for your patience while we investigate the issue. Please note it could be at least one or two full days before the service is back up" The (SCEU i think) blog said something about "possible third party actions responsible".

Makes me nervous when Anonymous was supposedly going to do a major attack... now they say they're not involved with the PSN outage, and Amazon EC2 is down...


----------



## MRCL (Apr 24, 2011)

Ive heard of both an Anonymous attack, or they're overhaulin their server structure. Well I don't mind if its down a few days, but does this HAVE to happen when I need to use PSN for once. I almost never use it. Jeez.


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 24, 2011)

ROFL I know, right? I haven't touched my PS3 besides playing movies for months! 

Some part of PSN is still up, however... I popped in Heavy Rain which I just bought, and even though I can't sign in to PSN, it found an update and started downloading it


----------



## MRCL (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah updates work no problem. The thing is at the time there are no games that are worth my time out. Besides Portal 2 now. And Dirt 3 in the near future. And SSX DA in 2012 lol.


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 24, 2011)

Pretty much anything I want to play that's not console exclusive gets purchased for PC. The only reason I got portal for PS3 is that it came with both. 

I guess I'll just have to be a horrible pirate and download an uncracked Portal2 DVD now to install my PC copy once it's activated through the PS3, like pro-active preloading.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 24, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Wait, so are you saying that once you create an account on one PS3, you can't use it on a different PS3?   If that's right, then that's retarded.



That's how it seems, yeah.

It's not like the 360 in which you could "recover your gamertag"

I tried to sign into another person's PSN account and it gave me an error with a very descriptive explanation about logging in with another user's PSN information (email and PW).


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 24, 2011)

Not true (at least it never used to be, they might have changed the TOS). You just need to make a new account on the PS3. So, for example, my PS3 account is Jason and my PSN is M4gicfour. I'd need to create a new User to sign in to a new PSN account. I could NOT sign into your (or anyone else's) PSN account under my "Jason" user.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol this is why I'm into retro gaming lately. Pop in cartridge, switch on console, play.
And not pop in CD, wait for console to update, wait for game to update, wait for game to install, sign in to online account, tie online account to another online account, wait for game to load and then forget what game I was about to play lol.

Not that I'm a hater, I have a PS3 and a 360 and I love both, its just so tedious at times. 
Also just because PSN is down atm is no reason to hate on the PS3. I need a new mouse anyway


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 24, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I get it.

You need to create a new PS3 user account to sign into another PSN acc, I get it. That's silly, but I guess it makes sense.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 24, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Wait, so are you saying that once you create an account on one PS3, you can't use it on a different PS3?   If that's right, then that's retarded.



Once again you can.



MLG The Canadian said:


> That's how it seems, yeah.
> 
> It's not like the 360 in which you could "recover your gamertag"
> 
> I tried to sign into another person's PSN account and it gave me an error with a very descriptive explanation about logging in with another user's PSN information (email and PW).



And once again you can, the issue is your friend doesn't remember his account info, and he created it on his brothers PS3, who he doesnt talk with anymore, so he can't talk to his brother to get his old account info that he doesn't remember. Like I already said, I have numerous friends accounts on my PS3, and every single one of them owns their own PS3.

Go to the far left option on your PS3, make a new User (for your PS3, not PSN), once you have done this, sign into that user, then plugin the account info for PSN, and bam, login to whoevers account that is that you have the info for. You can't just go on your PS3 (not PSN, talking about your actual account on your PS3) and change around to other peoples PSN login info as you please.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 24, 2011)

No, I figured it out. I was trying to sign into his PSN by erasing my info from the fields and signing in, while using my PS3 user account.

If I made a new account on my PS3, and went to "sign up for PSN" but instead clicked "sign in" I could have used his PSN acc.

lols you edited your post with what I said in this one


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 24, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> No, I figured it out. I was trying to sign into his PSN by erasing my info from the fields and signing in, while using my PS3 user account.
> 
> If I made a new account on my PS3, and went to "sign up for PSN" but instead clicked "sign in" I could have used his PSN acc.
> 
> lols you edited your post with what I said in this one



Thats exactly what I been saying, lol. And no, I edited it before you posted, check last page, said the exact samething about all of my friends accounts on my PS3.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 24, 2011)

Alright alright, you win. I was getting PS3 user account and PS3 PSN accounts mix matched.

It's quite confusing when you try to explain it. Either that or I'm an idiot.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Nah, it's a bit confusing, probably easier to think of them as remote and local accounts.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 24, 2011)

I just finished the game and can sum it up in one sentence: better than Portal but still lacks replay value.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 24, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just finished the game and can sum it up in one sentence: better than Portal but still lacks replay value.



Yup. I agree. The problems aren't too complicated. Portal 1 actually had some puzzles I'd forget, so then I could go back and try to solve again. 

Portal 2's puzzle are all pretty much easy to solve and thus redo, taking away from repeatability. 

But in many ways Portal 2 is an improvement, many ways. Definitely more refined. I just wish we had adult level problems and less child level problems. 

Definitely looking froward to User Made Maps and making my own.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 24, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just finished the game and can sum it up in one sentence: better than Portal but still lacks replay value.


I agree, but the co-op holds some potential for replay value.  I wish there were challenge maps like there were in Portal.


----------



## [AK]Zip (Apr 24, 2011)

To me the only replay factor this game has is if you either plan on doing the achievements or if a map pack is released down the road.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2011)

[AK]Zip said:


> To me the only replay factor this game has is if you either plan on doing the achievements or if a map pack is released down the road.



which the community will do, even if valve dont.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> which the community will do, even if valve dont.



hey mussels 
Never trust "people" to provide the same level of game play
gonna wait and see sdk
give it a chance
you own it yet?
up till now i'm undecided


----------



## va4leo (Apr 24, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> hey mussels
> "people"




i.e. The community? or just people in general? Cause....ooooo maybe Robots did design Portal 2 xD


----------



## Kreij (Apr 24, 2011)

If Valve release all the tools that the modding community needs to create new Portal2 levels and such, the modding community will respond with a lot of content.
Of course, only about 1/10 of 1% will be awesome (as with any game) and you will have to weed through the crap, but those are usually worth the time to find them.


----------



## qubit (Apr 25, 2011)

*Epic, absolutely epic!*

I've just finished Portal ready to play play Portal 2 and it left me with the same wow feeling I had when finishing HL2.

It was just epic!


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sometime this week I'm going to try and get all the co-op achievements.  If anyone wants to join me send me a message when I'm on portal 2.
Lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 25, 2011)

Kreij said:


> The real question for me is thus ...
> "Portal 2 is loaded and ready to play on my rig. Why am I still here moderating the boards?"
> 
> Thanks for no spoilers. I will start my Portal 2 journey tomorrow morning.
> ...



Who won?



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Oh look!  I got the full complete pack for the 36 potatoes, but had so many things I have tons of gifts now!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110420/Capture059.jpg



Does that say you have an unsent Gift copy of Portal 2?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 25, 2011)

why is it so hard to get sales figures on valve games? 

http://www.gamesworldsa.com/Portal-2-Sales-Already-Top-Four-Million-news462.html

I mean you'd think with digital distribution sales figures would auto-populate. I'm curious how much was pre-release and how much was on release. 

also kudos to valve for improving steam's servers, I remeber when hl2:episode 2 launched, I couldn't get on to save my life. With portal 2 it merely slowed my downloads down. A day later it was back to normal.


----------



## qubit (Apr 25, 2011)

Is it me, or is Portal 2 really easy?

I've started playing it this afternoon and I'm already half way through. I don't remember the first one being so easy. Sure, it's really polished and I like the springboard levels, but it doesn't seem that much of a challenge.

Also, I see they've dumbed down the graphics options. Makes me think "console". 

To end on a plus note though, it's still a great game and I think Wheatley is hilarious.


----------



## ktr (Apr 25, 2011)

Yea, the single player is pretty easy. Co-op gets a bit more complicated.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 25, 2011)

ktr said:


> Yea, the single player is pretty easy. Co-op gets a bit more complicated.



which again is a reason for challange maps. And I didn't find the original all that hard either. Most of the puzzles seemed to flow with the way I think. Now the challange maps on the other hand, those were far more fun.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2011)

qubit said:


> Is it me, or is Portal 2 really easy?
> 
> I've started playing it this afternoon and I'm already half way through. I don't remember the first one being so easy. Sure, it's really polished and I like the springboard levels, but it doesn't seem that much of a challenge.


Truth be told, they're both easy.  I think Portal 2 seems easier, because you're playing it after already having gotten used to solving the puzzles from Portal.


qubit said:


> Also, I see they've dumbed down the graphics options. Makes me think "console".


I really hate how it forces me to read a description of each setting every time I try to change something.  OK, that's nifty for people who don't know what any of the settings mean, but don't display it more than once damn it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah Portal 2 does seem easier than the first. 

I was expecting more challenging puzzles, not these childish ones we got in Portal 2.


----------



## qubit (Apr 25, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Truth be told, they're both easy.  I think Portal 2 seems easier, because you're playing it after already having gotten used to solving the puzzles from Portal.



Yes, I was wondering that. If you read my earlier posts, you will know that I started playing back in 2007, but then didn't come back to it until P2 was released, so P1 is fresh in my mind. Still, the puzzles don't seem as diabolical as the ones in P1. In fact, I must confess that I had to resort to YouTube walkthroughs for some parts of the later ones, but don't tell anyone.  

However, I'm only half way through P2, so perhaps I'm being a bit unfair on it.



theJesus said:


> I really hate how it forces me to read a description of each setting every time I try to change something.  OK, that's nifty for people who don't know what any of the settings mean, but don't display it more than once damn it.



Yup, classic case of dumbed down. On my system though, it displays those descriptions only once and I don't see a setting for this help text, so I don't know why you're seeing them over and over.

All in all, it's better in some ways and a little worse in others. If I didn't have P1 to compare it to, then I would have been perfectly happy with it.

Oh, I should also say that it runs perfectly smoothly on my system too. I've got everything maxed out at 1920x1200 with vsync on, I don't see any frame drops/stutters and the graphics look beautiful.  I'll put that down to having a decent system and a well coded game engine.



AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah Portal 2 does seem easier than the first.
> 
> I was expecting more challenging puzzles, not these childish ones we got in Portal 2.



Just saw your post after I posted. So it looks like I'm not the only one.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 25, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Does that say you have an unsent Gift copy of Portal 2?



U jelly?

Also, lol at that sign, I never saw the ALERT YOUR SUPERVISOR sign.  I need to do another run through of the Single Player.  Maybe after exams are over...  or during...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 25, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> U jelly?



First: Huh?

Second: Just wondering why you had 2 copies of the game.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 25, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> First: Huh?
> 
> Second: Just wondering why you had 2 copies of the game.



I have all 36 potatoes, that means Valve gave me the Valve Complete pack which contains Portal 2.  I have TONS of doubles of games now.  I think I might make a new account for them all.


----------



## qubit (Apr 25, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have all 36 potatoes, that means Valve gave me the Valve Complete pack which contains Portal 2.  I have TONS of doubles of games now.  I think I might make a new account for them all.



What can you do with doubles? How about gifting them to your real-world friends?

Perhaps you could do a giveaway thread on here with a small competition and you'll choose the entry you like best?


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2011)

qubit said:


> What can you do with doubles? How about gifting them to your friends? Perhaps you could do a giveaway thread on here with a small competition and you'll choose the entry you like best?



PVT doesn't give anything away. There's always a price.


----------



## qubit (Apr 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> PVT doesn't give anything away. There's always a price.



Ah, I see, lol. I guess the mini competition could be the "price" though?

Oh and I have all Valve games, so I'm not suggesting this for myself.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 26, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have all 36 potatoes, that means Valve gave me the Valve Complete pack which contains Portal 2.  I have TONS of doubles of games now.  I think I might make a new account for them all.



I still don't know what you mean by all 36 potatoes, but whatever.  Nevermind.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 26, 2011)

When you played the Indie games in the Potato Sack, you collected potatoes. Looks like if you got them all, Valve gave you their whole Vavle Pack.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 26, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I still don't know what you mean by all 36 potatoes, but whatever.  Nevermind.



http://valvearg.com/wiki/Valve_ARG_Wiki

Yeah it was complex, yeah a ton of us wasted our lives on it for a week, but I guess we all loved puzzles.  IRC was so fun, especially when you are one of the people solving the ARG.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 26, 2011)

I wanted the Potato Sack too.  This was a terrible release for me. I has a sad.


----------



## qubit (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, finally the challenges are getting more, err, challenging. I'm on 19/22 chapter 4 of 10 and the last couple of levels were definitely harder and this one more so.

I has a happy.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 26, 2011)

I would say all the challenges are relatively easy.  I was stuck on the one where he has to "make an exit" for you for a moment, but I eventually got it.  I think it took 20 minutes for me to hit the damn cube and stop on it.


----------



## qubit (Apr 26, 2011)

The story's brilliant. I've just finished The Escape and hit that looooong fall. Whoooo!!!

This game is _not_ just about solving endless puzzles in test chambers.

Right now, it sorta feels like HL2, but without the weapons.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 26, 2011)

qubit said:


> Yes, I was wondering that. If you read my earlier posts, you will know that I started playing back in 2007, but then didn't come back to it until P2 was released, so P1 is fresh in my mind. Still, the puzzles don't seem as diabolical as the ones in P1. In fact, I must confess that I had to resort to YouTube walkthroughs for some parts of the later ones, but don't tell anyone.
> 
> However, I'm only half way through P2, so perhaps I'm being a bit unfair on it.


I guess now that I think about it, I did have more trouble with some of the P1 puzzles.  In fact, I think the addition of all the physics goo stuff made the puzzles easier, instead of more complex.  You walk into a room and see blue goo, you immediately know you have to use it, etc.


qubit said:


> Yup, classic case of dumbed down. On my system though, it displays those descriptions only once and I don't see a setting for this help text, so I don't know why you're seeing them over and over.


While I'm in the settings screen, I see it only once, but if I exit and then come back to it, I see them all again.  It really gets annoying lol


qubit said:


> Oh, I should also say that it runs perfectly smoothly on my system too. I've got everything maxed out at 1920x1200 with vsync on, I don't see any frame drops/stutters and the graphics look beautiful.  I'll put that down to having a decent system and a well coded game engine.


Yeah, runs pretty well on my system too totally maxed at 2048x1152.  The only issue I had was with 16xAA and 16xAF, towards the end when 



Spoiler



Wheatley tries to get you to commit suicide


 it stuttered very slightly.  Like I didn't even really notice except that his voice was stuttering, and then I paid close attention and saw the slight stuttering in video.  Not sure why it only happened there, but I turned the AA and AF way down for that part and it was alright then.


erocker said:


> PVT doesn't give anything away. There's always a price.


Free entrance to heaven? lol


Kreij said:


> When you played the Indie games in the Potato Sack, you collected potatoes. Looks like if you got them all, Valve gave you their whole Vavle Pack.


I want the Vavle Pack, but I can't find it on Steam 


PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I would say all the challenges are relatively easy.  I was stuck on the one where he has to "make an exit" for you for a moment, but I eventually got it.  I think it took 20 minutes for me to hit the damn cube and stop on it.


omg, that one took me a little while too lol.  There is also a part in the Portal-themed update to The Ball that you have to do something similar that I had trouble figuring out at first.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2011)

I found that one pretty easy.  The ones I struggled with were the ones where it wasn't obvious which direction I was supposed to be going.  For example, towards the end of the goo portion of the game, there was a catwalk above and some pretty obvious signals that was the way out (vaporizor do-hicky).  What wasn't obvious is that, in order to move the catwalk to the position where you need it, you have to go up a floor outside of the building.

The only puzzle (rather than in between stuff) I can recall getting stuck on was very close to the very end because it took me a while figure out a laser had to be blocked to continue.


I think Portal was substantially easier than Portal 2 because the level design was cleaner and the focus was to solve puzzles, not move around a large complex.  I failed at moving (as demonstrated by the example above) more so than solving puzzles.


I am intrigued by the coop play option.  Anyone know how long that is when playing with a good partner?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2011)

near the end the puzzles get so much more complex, that yeah its taking me a while to figure them out due to not knowing where to go next, or which game mechanic i'm meant to be using.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 26, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I am intrigued by the coop play option.  Anyone know how long that is when playing with a good partner?


I think it's almost as long as the single-player.  I'm not sure if I finished it or not because 



Spoiler



after we rescued the humans and all the names were scrolling on the screen


, my partner quit instead of waiting to see what happened.


Mussels said:


> near the end the puzzles get so much more complex, that yeah its taking me a while to figure them out due to not knowing where to go next, or which game mechanic i'm meant to be using.


The things I usually got stuck on were the large areas in the old complex where it took a lot of looking around to find somewhere that a portal could actually go.


----------



## Mr McC (Apr 26, 2011)

Finished the single player mode last night and, all in all, I have to say that this is an excellent game and a worthy sequel to the first installment, certainly one of the best titles I have played for quite some time.

With regards to the robot skins DLC, I think that was a marketing mistake on Valve's part, considering the pricing and subsequent backlash; however, as this in no way affects gameplay beyond cosmetics and as I have no intention of buying any skins, this does not adversely affect my opinion of the game, although I still think its inclusion was a poor decision. Still, as many people will undoubtedly buy this DLC, I am sure that Valve place little importance on my negative opinion of this aspect of the game. In any event, I think most of the skins can be unlocked in game. 

Anybody up for some co-op, bearing in mind that I'm in Spain?


----------



## theJesus (Apr 26, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> In any event, I think most of the skins can be unlocked in game.


How so?  I saw nothing hinting at that.


----------



## Mr McC (Apr 26, 2011)

theJesus said:


> How so?  I saw nothing hinting at that.



I'm not sure, Hey Zeus, but when I was perusing the Steam forums trying to find out what the hell all the fuss was about in terms of the DLC, I read many posts affirming that at least some of the content will be unlockable via in-game via achievements. That said, I can't vouch for the truth of these statements.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 26, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> I'm not sure, Hey Zeus, but when I was perusing the Steam forums trying to find out what the hell all the fuss was about in terms of the DLC, I read many posts affirming that at least some of the content will be unlockable via in-game via achievements. That said, I can't vouch for the truth of these statements.


Hmm, personally, that would really piss me off if I were to pay for something like that (which I never would) and then other people were able to get it for free.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 26, 2011)

It's pretty much the same thing as TF2 items.  You can buy them, but they're available for free if you play the game.  I'm not sure if they drop randomly yet.  I've gotten a beanie and flag from achievements so far, and a couple of TF2 hats from a cross promotion.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Apr 26, 2011)

You know the opera video at the end? The .bik file is 212-fraking-MiB for a 2-minute video. Re-encoded at x264 CRF16 and 256k AAC(stereo instead of 5.1): 45MiB. Bink sucks.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 26, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> It's pretty much the same thing as TF2 items.  You can buy them, but they're available for free if you play the game.  I'm not sure if they drop randomly yet.  I've gotten a beanie and flag from achievements so far, and a couple of TF2 hats from a cross promotion.


Any way to know what achievements are needed for what?


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 26, 2011)

Nope, not really yet.  I got the beanie for completing the single player campaign.  Might have gotten the flag from that as well, but I wasn't paying that much attention.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmm, I better check and see if I have anything, since I completed the single-player campaign and got more than half the achievements so far.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 26, 2011)

Weird, occasionally Portal 2 gives me a BSOD. I suspect it's only when I'm running Fraps that this happens, but I have to check some more. So far it's the only game which ever gave me a BSOD on my desktop..


Edit: on verifying game cache I keep getting this, I've already tried it 3 times... could it be the problem?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 26, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Weird, occasionally Portal 2 gives me a BSOD. I suspect it's only when I'm running Fraps that this happens, but I have to check some more. So far it's the only game which ever gave me a BSOD on my desktop..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110426/Untitled.png


Try downclocking proc?


----------



## qubit (Apr 26, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Weird, occasionally Portal 2 gives me a BSOD. I suspect it's only when I'm running Fraps that this happens, but I have to check some more. So far it's the only game which ever gave me a BSOD on my desktop..
> 
> 
> Edit: on verifying game cache I keep getting this, I've already tried it 3 times... could it be the problem?
> ...



At the risk of stating the obvious, do you have all the latest drivers and Windows patches installed?

EDIT: I've just looked at your system specs and I'm wondering if your BIOS overclocked 5970 and/or overclocked CPU could be causing it? Try running the CPU at stock and see if the bsods go away.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 26, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Weird, occasionally Portal 2 gives me a BSOD. I suspect it's only when I'm running Fraps that this happens, but I have to check some more. So far it's the only game which ever gave me a BSOD on my desktop..
> 
> 
> Edit: on verifying game cache I keep getting this, I've already tried it 3 times... could it be the problem?
> ...



FRAPS has a known bug with source cames that causes crashes.  Hopefully Valve will fix soon.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 26, 2011)

I can confirm it is fraps now. 

Every time I run it, the game crashes at one point or another. 

Every time I don't run fraps... the game never crashes.


----------



## qubit (Apr 26, 2011)

*Noticed motion blur?*

Yup, Portal 2 has it and there's no menu option to turn it off. 

To do so, go into the developer's console* and enter *mat_motion_blur_enabled 0*

Enjoy nice sharp animation!

*Press the key above Tab. Make sure the console is enabled in the menu first.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 26, 2011)

qubit said:


> Yup, Portal 2 has it and there's no menu option to turn it off.
> 
> To do so, go into the developer's console* and enter *mat_motion_blur_enabled 0*
> 
> ...



The tilde key is what it's called.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 26, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I can confirm it is fraps now.
> 
> Every time I run it, the game crashes at one point or another.
> 
> Every time I don't run fraps... the game never crashes.



just use the built in fps counter in the console.


----------



## qubit (Apr 26, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> The tilde key is what it's called.



Thanks, but I know.  I dumbed it down for those that didn't and would wonder which key to press. I guess I could have said "Press the tilde key (above Tab)".


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 27, 2011)

I want user made maps! Or more maps in general! 

Make em challenging please!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 27, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I want user made maps! Or more maps in general!
> 
> Make em challenging please!



Link to any user maps?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 27, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Link to any user maps?



Not that I know of? 

I would like a link though 

I don't think any maps for portal 2 have been made, or if people are even able to make any yet.


----------



## ctrain (Apr 28, 2011)

I finished it



Spoiler



the moon was ridiculous. i looked around for a second before going oh fuck...

also the opera was awesome



the end parts were amazing.


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 28, 2011)

I was thinking of buying this directly from steam. Just to realize - my connection is so bad, it would take me the entire weekend just to download it.

I have to buy it from a store instead.


----------



## qubit (Apr 28, 2011)

SaiZo said:


> I was thinking of buying this directly from steam. Just to realize - my connection is so bad, it would take me the entire weekend just to download it.
> 
> I have to buy it from a store instead.



Be aware that getting the disc doesn't actually help all that much: the game will invariably be auto-patched by Steam before you can play it. And the more time goes on, the more updates will be needed, so you will still face significant downloading. It will be less than downloading the whole thing from scratch, though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 28, 2011)

qubit said:


> Be aware that getting the disc doesn't actually help all that much: the game will invariably be auto-patched by Steam before you can play it. And the more time goes on, the more updates will be needed, so you will still face significant downloading. It will be less than downloading the whole thing from scratch, though.



Yeah but it beats downloading 10gigs in one shot.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah when i installed my disc i  still had to download around 600-800Mb but its still better than the whole thing


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 28, 2011)

Check out this review.

http://elitepcreviews.com/index.php...atoes&catid=34:review-introductions&Itemid=44


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 28, 2011)

is that it then all them years for 3 days play wow

didnt play 1 but i might now as 2 was good just a bit easy or something


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like I will be getting Portal 2 this weekend.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/FPS-Portal-2-Pc-gaming-Kmart-GameStop,12666.html#xtor=RSS-181


----------



## theJesus (Apr 29, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Looks like I will be getting Portal 2 this weekend.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/FPS-Portal-2-Pc-gaming-Kmart-GameStop,12666.html#xtor=RSS-181


Thanks for that link; I should be able to convince some more of my friends to buy it now so I have people to co-op with


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 29, 2011)

Its just sad that Co-Op can be completed rather quickly and afterwards it yields very little in terms of repeatability. Its not as much fun solving a puzzle once you already know the solution.

I hope they have lots of free (Challenging) DLC's in store for us.  Both SP and Co-Op.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 29, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Its just sad that Co-Op can be completed rather quickly and afterwards it yields very little in terms of repeatability. Its not as much fun solving a puzzle once you already know the solution.
> 
> I hope they have lots of free (Challenging) DLC's in store for us.  Both SP and Co-Op.



Valve is releasing the SDK soon.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Valve is releasing the SDK soon.



Yup and can't wait for it


----------



## bear jesus (Apr 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Valve is releasing the SDK soon.



Soon? so taking in to account valve time, it should be out in maybe 3 to 6 months? possibly 9 to 12?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 29, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> Soon? so taking in to account valve time, it should be out in maybe 3 to 6 months? possibly 9 to 12?



Naaaaa. I think within a month or so.


----------



## bear jesus (Apr 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Naaaaa. I think within a month or so.



I find it hard to get my hopes up  i remember waiting so long for so many SDK's.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 29, 2011)

Using this chart as  a reference for Valve Time, I would say that "soon" means "whenever we get around to it"


----------



## qubit (Apr 30, 2011)

*Disaster has struck!*

I'm about 80% through the game and I've got a little bored!  It's just one damned puzzle after another and is beginning to feel rather samey, excellent though it is.

I think I need a bit of a break from it. I will finish it though, I'm just taking a little breather for now.

Anyone else got burned out with Portal 2?


----------



## theJesus (Apr 30, 2011)

qubit said:


> I'm about 80% through the game and I've got a little bored!  It's just one damned puzzle after another and is beginning to feel rather samey, excellent though it is.
> 
> I think I need a bit of a break from it. I will finish it though, I'm just taking a little breather for now.
> 
> Anyone else got burned out with Portal 2?


Nope, not at all.  It's a puzzle game; if puzzles bore you, you shouldn't be playing lol.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 30, 2011)

ctrain said:


> I finished it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are a retard.  "I looked around."  Holy fuck the game was like hinting at it the WHOLE FUCKING TIME.  Please see spoiler for me game related rage.  



Spoiler



PORTAL MATERIAL MADE OF MOON ROCKS, FANCY THAT!  MOON ROCKS KILL CAVE JOHNSON, HOW DID YOU NOT SEE THIS!?!?



Anyway congrats on finishing it.


----------



## qubit (Apr 30, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Nope, not at all.  It's a puzzle game; if puzzles bore you, you shouldn't be playing lol.



It's not that. I just need a little break from it. The fact that I played Portal 1 almost from the start just before it simply means that I've had so much Portal that I'm a little "fatigued" with it.

I certainly want to finish it and the storyline and wickedly funny humour are great.


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 30, 2011)

qubit said:


> Be aware that getting the disc doesn't actually help all that much: the game will invariably be auto-patched by Steam before you can play it. And the more time goes on, the more updates will be needed, so you will still face significant downloading. It will be less than downloading the whole thing from scratch, though.



You mean like that huge patch that was released some time ago for CS:S? What was it, like 1Gb or something, that did take me long time. I have a 2Mbp/s connection. Only at work it is faster - an idea, take the system to work, plug it in there - buy and download it from work. Can this be done??


----------



## qubit (Apr 30, 2011)

SaiZo said:


> You mean like that huge patch that was released some time ago for CS:S? What was it, like 1Gb or something, that did take me long time. I have a 2Mbp/s connection. Only at work it is faster - an idea, take the system to work, plug it in there - buy and download it from work. Can this be done??



Yup and talking about huge patches, just today Steam downloaed 150MB worth of updates for Portal 2. 

I'd be careful about using your work's network. There's often firewall/proxy restrictions along with a lot of big brother monitoring. I'd ask someone there first if I were you. It's seriously not worth getting a disciplinary over this.


----------



## DannibusX (May 1, 2011)

Portal 2 DLC #1 will be free for all platforms this summer!

Source

Including Xbox


----------



## theJesus (May 1, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Portal 2 DLC #1 will be free for all platforms this summer!
> 
> Source
> 
> Including Xbox


I was about to mention Valve Time, but the article already covered my concern:  "it's not clear if that estimate is Normal Time or Valve Time"


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 1, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Portal 2 DLC #1 will be free for all platforms this summer!
> 
> Source
> 
> Including Xbox



Yeah so "this summer?"

I wonder what that means!

http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Valve_Time

Probably November.


----------



## DannibusX (May 1, 2011)

I was less concerned about Valve Time than I was with Microsoft Profit in that story.


----------



## qubit (May 2, 2011)

*Help I'm stuck*

I think that as this game progresses, it's getting harder and I'm getting stupider. 

I'm currently stuck on chapter 7 The Reunion on this level:



Spoiler












How do I get to the platform above to get to the doorway? I've got just one portalable spot on the floor to the left and that's it. Jeez, I dunno how people can say this game is easy!

I've cheated a little bit by using noclip to fly around, but I still can't figure it out.

I was in a similar situation with the lift shaft just before it, but I just got fed up and flew my way out of that one.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 2, 2011)

qubit said:


> I think that as this game progresses, it's getting harder and I'm getting stupider.
> 
> I'm currently stuck on chapter 7 The Reunion on this level:
> 
> ...



You have bounce stuff and you have white gooey stuff, this should be really easy!  Look around, the goo is how you win!  Also, spoiler tags around that picture please.  

HINT:  Use gravity.


----------



## qubit (May 2, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You have bounce stuff and you have white gooey stuff, this should be really easy!  Look around, the goo is how you win!  Also, spoiler tags around that picture please.
> 
> HINT:  Use gravity.



Tags added!

Yes, but the bouncy and the gooey are inaccessible. If you'd rather not give it away in public, please PM me.


----------



## theJesus (May 2, 2011)

Is there a way to jump to a specific chapter and start playing from there?  I'd like to take a look at this level again so I can provide some help.

edit: aha, you can jump to specific chapters with the developer commentary


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 2, 2011)

The game gets harder as you go.  Think about it for a while.


----------



## qubit (May 2, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The game gets harder as you go.  Think about it for a while.



Sorry, I got too frustrated and found this YouTube walkthrough that gave me the answer. Yeah, it sure does get harder! And past a certain point, it stops being fun.



Spoiler



The answer is at the 15 minute mark.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y93KiAHySY


----------



## theJesus (May 2, 2011)

lol I just played through chapter 7 a few times and couldn't tell which spot you were stuck at from your screenshot for some reason

edit:  After watching a little bit of that video, I now realize that I couldn't tell because of where you took the screenshot from.  I never walked over there so I never saw it from that perspective.

edit2:  btw, I thought that part was really easy >.>


----------



## qubit (May 2, 2011)

theJesus said:


> lol I just played through chapter 7 a few times and couldn't tell which spot you were stuck at from your screenshot for some reason
> 
> edit:  After watching a little bit of that video, I now realize that I couldn't tell because of where you took the screenshot from.  I never walked over there so I never saw it from that perspective.
> 
> edit2:  btw, I thought that part was really easy >.>



Hey, thanks for looking for me. 

I tried to take a screenshot which took in the whole scene, so I didn't have to take multiple screenshots, therefore it wasn't from the usual angle. The clue (irony!) to which platform I was on was to look at the entrance on the right. I was on the level below.


I'm now at the bit where I have to go up the vertical passage with all the gloop pipes. I'm doing ok now, but I'll take a break, because it's 3:30am over here and I need some zeds.

Yeah, P2 has got the usual Valve awesomeness.


----------



## qubit (May 5, 2011)

*Chapter 10*

Ok, so I finally finished the game. It really was good, wow.  Took about 15 hours in all.

But what's with chapter 10? It's still greyed out and locked. I tried googling for it, but couldn't find much on it. There was one forum post saying that it's just credits, but that doesn't sound right.

Anyone know about chapter 10?


----------



## theJesus (May 5, 2011)

qubit said:


> Ok, so I finally finished the game. It really was good, wow.  Took about 15 hours in all.
> 
> But what's with chapter 10? It's still greyed out and locked. I tried googling for it, but couldn't find much on it. There was one forum post saying that it's just credits, but that doesn't sound right.
> 
> Anyone know about chapter 10?


Yeah dude, chapter 10 is the credits.  Not greyed out for me btw


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 8, 2011)

For anyone looking to have a bit of fun, some guys created a Flash Portal game, it's pretty entertaining.

www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/404612


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> For anyone looking to have a bit of fun, some guys created a Flash Portal game, it's pretty entertaining.
> 
> www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/404612


I remember playing that years ago 
Pretty fun though.


----------



## chris89 (May 8, 2011)

Completed the game yesturday and have to say i thought it was fantastic. and got a new desktop screen 

Just now to wait till friends get it so i can play co-op 

Chris


----------



## Black Panther (May 8, 2011)

Am I mistaken or can players make additions to this game? Similar to the mods of Oblivion and Fallout where modders could create new playable quests?

Have a look here - http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Portal_Level_Creation

I hope this is so, and that there'd be plenty of volunteers


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

I believe they are planning to release an updated SDK or something like that to enable people to make new maps and such.

BTW, what you linked to is for the first Portal


----------



## Black Panther (May 8, 2011)

theJesus said:


> BTW, what you linked to is for the first Portal



Oh..

and no one did that either?


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Oh..
> 
> and no one did that either?


There is a link on there that says "Portal user created content"


----------



## Black Panther (May 8, 2011)

theJesus said:


> There is a link on there that says "Portal user created content"



That's not what I meant. Was any user created content made for the first Portal?


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> That's not what I meant. Was any user created content made for the first Portal?


One of us must be misunderstanding the other.
If you click that link it says: "This page contains a listing of custom user created maps and mods for Portal"

edit:  In any case, also check these links
http://www.myaperturelabs.com/
http://www.moddb.com/games/portal/mods


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> That's not what I meant. Was any user created content made for the first Portal?



yes.


----------



## Black Panther (May 9, 2011)

Thanks!

Btw, apparently the DLC for Portal 2 will be available by next summer. And at least it's free 



> If you're looking to further extend the number of hours you already spent on Portal 2's innovative puzzles then don't worry; Valve's got your back. The company has announced more details regarding the upcoming downloadable content being prepared for Portal 2.
> 
> The game's first DLC will feature new test chambers for players, leaderboards, challenge mode for single and multiplayer modes, and more. The announcement did not clarify whether the test chambers will be single-player only or will also be available in multiplayer mode. As for the "more" part, Valve's Doug Lombardi has said before that the game will be supported "with more videos or more comics," so perhaps those will be included in the first pack as well.
> 
> *The DLC is currently being readied for a summer release*. The best thing about it is that it will be available free of charge for all of the game's platforms (PC, Mac, Xbox 360, and PS3).


 Source


----------



## Black Panther (May 19, 2011)

Portal 2 - the Final Hours



> The Final Hour of Portal 2 takes you deep within the top-secret offices of Valve for an unvarnished look at the creative process behind the new video game Portal 2. Journalist Geoff Keighley was granted unprecedented “fly on the wall” access to Valve to create this staggering 15,000 word multimedia experience. From the hush-hush Portal prequel that was shelved to the last minute scramble to complete the game’s story, The Final Hours of Portal 2 is a gripping and dramatic story brought to life by exclusive photos, videos, interviews, interactive experiences, and other surprises.



This is not a game, just a rich pdf file showing all the works. But it's neat for $2


----------



## qubit (May 19, 2011)

Nice one, BP.  I have to confess that I bought this straight away, from the Steam startup offers window that shows daily.


----------



## whitrzac (May 21, 2011)

I beat the single player a few days ago...


I'm kind of disappointed, it wasn't nearly as long/hard as I thought it would be.


----------



## MRCL (May 21, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> I beat the single player a few days ago...
> 
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed, it wasn't nearly as long/hard as I thought it would be.



One can argue about the length, I found it just right. As hor difficulty, there were a few puzzles where brain bending was necessary, but I never found it impossibly hard. Challenging but doable. 

I was more soaked in by the epic atmosphere.


----------



## theJesus (May 21, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> I'm kind of disappointed, it wasn't nearly as long/hard as I thought it would be.


must . . . resist . . . vulgar joke . . .


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 21, 2011)

Finally got to start the game, performance is nice. Maxed at 2048x1536 with 16AF 8AA no probs. From the little I have played so far it looks like the GFX have been bumped up slightly (nice lighting) and the humour is right up my street. Can't wait to carry on playing it!!


----------



## whitrzac (May 21, 2011)

MRCL said:


> One can argue about the length, I found it just right. As hor difficulty, there were a few puzzles where brain bending was necessary, but I never found it impossibly hard. Challenging but doable.
> 
> I was more soaked in by the epic atmosphere.




but still 5hrs for a $40+game?


the 5hs is from steam, but is there anywhere I can look to see exactly how long it took?


----------



## theJesus (May 21, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> but still 5hrs for a $40+game?
> 
> 
> the 5hs is from steam, but is there anywhere I can look to see exactly how long it took?


It took me about 5 hours the first time through.  Then another few hours for co-op.  I wouldn't pay more than $35 for it (which is exactly what I paid )


----------



## qubit (May 21, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> but still 5hrs for a $40+game?
> 
> 
> the 5hs is from steam, but is there anywhere I can look to see exactly how long it took?





theJesus said:


> It took me about 5 hours the first time through.  Then another few hours for co-op.  I wouldn't pay more than $35 for it (which is exactly what I paid )



You lot must be geniuses - it took me way longer than 5 hours to finish, about 15 in fact.

Or I'm just stupid.  

Some of those puzzles, especially the later ones were fiendish and took some working out. Heck, I even resorted to a YouTube walkthrough a couple of times.

Also, the shear amount of content seems to be more than 5 hours worth, too.


----------



## whitrzac (May 21, 2011)

qubit said:


> You lot must be geniuses - it took me way longer than 5 hours to finish, about 15 in fact.
> 
> Or I'm just stupid.
> 
> ...




the only ones that really puzzled me was when you had to "paint" the 2 towers in order to jump, and when you fell into the "basement"


----------



## MRCL (May 22, 2011)

Took me round seven hours. That includes standing still when listening to the brilliant voice acting, and exploring every damn corner to maybe find some brilliant details.


----------

